# Acrylic yarn, UK vs The Rest of the World?



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

I have seen a lot of comments on here about acrylic yarns, most of them negative. Here in the UK, I rarely use pure wool as I prefer the polyester acrylic mix for durability and machine washability. I don't find them squeaky or scratchy and unless they are super cheap, usually soft and very wearable. As I also work full time, have a garden, an allotment and am studying, I don't have time to hand wash my woollens.

Is the acrylic yarn in the rest of the world (USA?) made differently, or of such poor quality, to be relatively disliked overall? 

Just interested, as so many of you seem to prefer wool to acrylic yarn.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in the US. I use acrylic but avoid polyester yarns because for me polyester always seems to pill and generally end up looking ratty but maybe it's just the ones I've used and my personal bias against polyester. But that's me. I like using wool yarns and wool yarn blends. I'm just a yarn junkie. I love the colors and easy care and durability of the acrylic yarns and that I can pop into Walmart and pick up a skein or two. It seems to me that the yarn snobs that will only use natural fibers are more vocal. Maybe the rest of us are just too busy enjoying whatever yarns we use. The idea of giving a hand wash item to someone who would either never use it so it didn't need washing or would ruin it in the washer or dryer and then feel bad makes me consider what I'm making and for whom it is made.


----------



## donnag1 (Mar 10, 2017)

I've never used wool yarn. I prefer acrylic yarn for knitting or crocheting. I make things to use every day not fancy items and prefer the easy care of acrylics. I think the yarn is soft enough for sweaters and afgans. I'm sure the natural fibers would be fun but the expense and extra care don't fit my lifestyle.


----------



## littletreasure (Jun 4, 2011)

I have often wondered this myself. I use mainly acrylic and have always loved it for whatever I am knitting. The likes of Sirdar Snuggly are gorgeously soft. Like most things 'you get what you pay for' . Also I cannot wear wool without coming out in a rash so never use it in case the recipient might be too without me knowing.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

For pure affordability, as well as ease of care, I knit with acrylic. Occasionally, if I have extra to spend, I buy something a bit fancier.


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Lots of nice acrylic yarns in the UK. I personally can't wear wool and it's often out of my price range anyway. I've tried other fibres; cotton (often too heavy), bamboo etc but they're rarely sold around here unless I take a trip somewhere or send for it.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Because of the volume of my yarn crafting, I can't afford to be a yarn snob and spend lots on premium yarn. I give away lots things to charity, my family, and make baby stuff for my kids' teachers and my husband's coworkers. I don't mind hand-washing my own garments or accessories, but I don't expect the recipients of my knitting and crochet to do it. I don't think of everything I produce as a precious artifact, it is just something I enjoyed making, and I hope the recipient will enjoy using, but I don't invest emotionally in every item.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

Most of what I use is acrylic, as it is for baby things or blankets. I have made a couple of things with wool or wool blends. The huge shawl I use in the winter is really scratchy, though. We have a great variety of acrylic yarns and most are very nice to work with.


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

I try to avoid acrylic. Remember that it melts, so if a garment is exposed to heat or flames......


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

I like the acrylic yarns I have bought. Some were from overseas.


----------



## Pishi (Jul 15, 2013)

galbiez said:


> I try to avoid acrylic. Remember that it melts, so if a garment is exposed to heat or flames......


I have been knitting for many, many years and no one in my family--including 10 great grandchildren---have been hurt. I, however, itch when I wear my wool blend shawl. I am glad none of my family has had that problem from what I made. Not against wool, but there are problems with everything!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

My all time favorite yarn is an English one - Sirdar Country Style - that is wool, acrylic and nylon blend. Knitpicks.com in the US has a beautiful yarn called Stroll that is cotton and modal (beechwood fiber) in both sport and worsted weight. It is just beautiful knitted up. These are very inexpensive and long-wearing yarns. I have Sirdar sweaters that are more than 20 years old and still beautiful, no pills and the color is true. Knitpicks also makes a wonderfully soft and pretty yarn called Chroma that makes beautiful scarves. It is 70% wool and 30% nylon and comes in wonderful colors. I seldom use 100% wool and when I do it is washable as I have no place to lay out garments to dry flat. I consider myself something of a yarn snob, because I don't like certain yarns and will not use them because of bad experiences in the past, but content isn't especially the reason - it's more the feel of the yarn. If I don't like the way it feels, I don't enjoy knitting it, so I don't use it. Since I am never around an open flame, I don't worry about acrylic melting. If I were a soldier or making things for a soldier, I would use wool.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I think it's the "squeaky wheel"... people are more likely to complain than to say good things. I use acrylics for almost all of my work.
Some is not great but most is fine to wonderful. Given that yarns from all over the world are available all over the world I don't think there is a US/UK difference.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I usually work with acrylics but do use wool depending on the project. Most of the time I'm knitting for children and acrylic is my preferred yarn for their things but I do make hats, scarves and occasionally mittens that are nice projects for adults and they work up nicer in wool.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

wendiam said:


> I have seen a lot of comments on here about acrylic yarns, most of them negative. Here in the UK, I rarely use pure wool as I prefer the polyester acrylic mix for durability and machine washability. I don't find them squeaky or scratchy and unless they are super cheap, usually soft and very wearable. As I also work full time, have a garden, an allotment and am studying, I don't have time to hand wash my woollens.
> 
> Is the acrylic yarn in the rest of the world (USA?) made differently, or of such poor quality, to be relatively disliked overall?
> 
> Just interested, as so many of you seem to prefer wool to acrylic yarn.


Here in the USA, we have what is somewhat condescendingly referred to by some as yarn snobs, i.e., if the yarn isn't costly, it isn't acceptable. My own 35+ years of experience tell me that yarns made of any fiber can be of poor quality all the way up to excellent quality, so I don't pay much attention to the ongoing KP war of the yarns. It seems to me to be more of a choice based on criteria other than fiber type. I don't like pilling, I don't like repeatedly having to hand wash and block, so I'm fine with good quality acrylics and/or acrylic blends. I've used nearly every type of yarn available at least once and have been massively disappointed by a few different cashmeres, alpacas, silks, etc. I do have some woolens that I'm happy with and will buy and use again, but I lean toward acrylics and blends because I'm practical and have never been interested in the costs of things so much as the usefulness of the end product.

It's also entirely possible that the other acrylic users such as I are simply tired of trying to defend our choices against those who are so adamantly condemning of acrylics and tend to get quite hostile about it, so we no longer post our opinions ;~D. I'm making an exception for you because you seem sincere and not looking for an argument. My personal philosophy is each to his/her own choices


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

SAMkewel, it seems to me that you are describing "value," and I think that is the real test of a yarn other than that it feels good and comes in pretty colors! I, too, have been very disappointed in some very expensive yarns while extremely pleased with some very inexpensive yarns. I think you are right about our not responding because it gets tiresome and changes no one's mind.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

wendiam said:


> I have seen a lot of comments on here about acrylic yarns, most of them negative. Here in the UK, I rarely use pure wool as I prefer the polyester acrylic mix for durability and machine washability. I don't find them squeaky or scratchy and unless they are super cheap, usually soft and very wearable. As I also work full time, have a garden, an allotment and am studying, I don't have time to hand wash my woollens.
> 
> Is the acrylic yarn in the rest of the world (USA?) made differently, or of such poor quality, to be relatively disliked overall?
> 
> Just interested, as so many of you seem to prefer wool to acrylic yarn.


Our acrylic yarn choices in the USA are vast and delightful in every way. I am happy with the ones I use, turn out great items, wonderful lasting colors and go through the washing machine and clothes dryer without a single problem. It has been a mystery to me why some fuss about it. I've been told that there are 'yarn snobs' but I have never met one.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> SAMkewel, it seems to me that you are describing "value," and I think that is the real test of a yarn other than that it feels good and comes in pretty colors! I, too, have been very disappointed in some very expensive yarns while extremely pleased with some very inexpensive yarns. I think you are right about our not responding because it gets tiresome and changes no one's mind.


Wise reply. :sm04:


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

galbiez said:


> I try to avoid acrylic. Remember that it melts, so if a garment is exposed to heat or flames......


How much heat do you mean???
I sincerely doubt people are going into rooms where it is hotter than a dryer.
As for flames, yes it will melt in contact with high heat source, but wool with "flash" 
I learned that wearing a 100% wool sweater leaned up over stove to cupboard above, I did NOT come in contact with element but was close ,the front of my sweater "flashed" and from the bust line to almost hem was turned to ash.
I have NEVER had this problem with acrylics or polyesters.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Most of my knitting is for charity. Acrylics work better than wool for this. Easy care is the most important thing.

Though I do like things to look and feel nice for the recipient.

James C Brett is my go to yarn.

I do use a wool/nylon blend for socks, that I make for my husband and myself.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

I use both. My daughter does not want wool for her little girl if it means having to hand wash. So it is either machine wash merino wool or acrylic. I have made one cardigan in angora and it as everywhere, so not likely again unless I want to leave trace evidence for any forensic scientist all over my house and everywhere else too!
I make quite a few for my granddaughter's little friends and make them in acrylic because it is easier to wash and dry them and they don't shrink. They are not that expensive as children grow quickly. For adults, I tend to use wool.


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

I'll use anything that will feel nice and behave the way I need it to including future washing etc. I've used acrylics I wouldn't touch again and other acrylics I don't hesitate to buy more of. And these might be different to choices others might make. Ditto with other fibers.
We're all different, projects vary, luckily there's a lot of yarn out there for us to select from


----------



## 6catsplus1 (Jul 18, 2017)

I've been knitting for 35 years. In the beginning all my material was good wool, alpaca or baby llama. Love it to this day and is still my material of personal choice. Having said that, the quality of acrylic yarns available has improved remarkably in that time. Acrylics used to feel like rough cord to me. Some if the choices today are wonderfully soft and durable and I'm finding much better color choices these days. So I'm definitely broader minded about my choices now. Especially with the affordability of nice synthetics, it makes sense to look at both options. 
Different choices for different needs!


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

For the UK, Hobbycaft has a lovely 100% acrylic called Soft and Silky, by the Women's Institute. Just lovely both for hand and machine knitting.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Years ago I knitted with pure wool,loved that you could press it when finshed,Hospital for prem babys,only want acrylic,Peter pan baby yarn is lovely and soft,


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I think a lot of the prejudice against acrylics was formed many years ago when basically the only yarn available to us was the original Red Heart, found in the "dime stores" and there were very few LYS in US. That was a harsh, scratchy yarn that gave me an awful rash. We have many choices now in wonderful acrlics but tend to avoid them due to old experiences. I always, now, use acrylics for any item to be used for baby/child because of wonderful softness and washability.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Here in the USA, we have what is somewhat condescendingly referred to by some as yarn snobs, i.e., if the yarn isn't costly, it isn't acceptable. My own 35+ years of experience tell me that yarns made of any fiber can be of poor quality all the way up to excellent quality, so I don't pay much attention to the ongoing KP war of the yarns. It seems to me to be more of a choice based on criteria other than fiber type. I don't like pilling, I don't like repeatedly having to hand wash and block, so I'm fine with good quality acrylics and/or acrylic blends. I've used nearly every type of yarn available at least once and have been massively disappointed by a few different cashmeres, alpacas, silks, etc. I do have some woolens that I'm happy with and will buy and use again, but I lean toward acrylics and blends because I'm practical and have never been interested in the costs of things so much as the usefulness of the end product.
> 
> It's also entirely possible that the other acrylic users such as I are simply tired of trying to defend our choices against those who are so adamantly condemning of acrylics and tend to get quite hostile about it, so we no longer post our opinions ;~D. I'm making an exception for you because you seem sincere and not looking for an argument. My personal philosophy is each to his/her own choices


. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Augustgran said:


> How much heat do you mean???
> I sincerely doubt people are going into rooms where it is hotter than a dryer.
> As for flames, yes it will melt in contact with high heat source, but wool with "flash"
> I learned that wearing a 100% wool sweater leaned up over stove to cupboard above, I did NOT come in contact with element but was close ,the front of my sweater "flashed" and from the bust line to almost hem was turned to ash.
> I have NEVER had this problem with acrylics or polyesters.


Thank you, I was going to say the same thing. 
I have only met one "yarn snob" in person but there are many vocal ones here. The same with needles, it seems that many who post think you should buy the most expensive you can afford. To this I say BS! Use the least expensive that feels and works good for YOU.
I have 100% acrylic that is softer than the cashmere that I splurged on (when I could afford it). Both Red Heart and Caron have very soft yarn if that's what you are looking for, sometimes it's not. I don't want a soft purse! 
Don't feel sorry for us, Walmart, JoAnn's, Michael's, and Hobby Lobby all carry acrylic that is very nice but some people don't want to admit it, their loss.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

The UK does have great acrylic yarns. I recently knitted an alpaca acrylic blend sweater. It's awesome. I've not seen similar in the USA, however not saying there isn't. Just not found it


----------



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

messymissy said:


> Lots of nice acrylic yarns in the UK. I personally can't wear wool and it's often out of my price range anyway. I've tried other fibres; cotton (often too heavy), bamboo etc but they're rarely sold around here unless I take a trip somewhere or send for it.


I agree we have a great selection of good quality acrylic and also they are not easy to find locally. That was mainly why I asked the question, just out of interest.


----------



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

galbiez said:


> I try to avoid acrylic. Remember that it melts, so if a garment is exposed to heat or flames......


Thanks galbiez, hadn't thought of the yarn melting - not something I have encountered in fifty years of crafting.


----------



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

knit4ES said:


> I think it's the "squeaky wheel"... people are more likely to complain than to say good things. I use acrylics for almost all of my work.
> Some is not great but most is fine to wonderful. Given that yarns from all over the world are available all over the world I don't think there is a US/UK difference.


Thanks knit4ES, you are probably right with the squeaky wheel, it did seem that there were more nays than ayes.


----------



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

SAMkewal - I think you hit the nail right on its head. Thank you.


----------



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

tdorminey said:


> I think a lot of the prejudice against acrylics was formed many years ago when basically the only yarn available to us was the original Red Heart, found in the "dime stores" and there were very few LYS in US. That was a harsh, scratchy yarn that gave me an awful rash. We have many choices now in wonderful acrlics but tend to avoid them due to old experiences. I always, now, use acrylics for any item to be used for baby/child because of wonderful softness and washability.


Thank you tdorminey - that goes a long way to explaining it. Acrylics have come a long way since their 'invention'.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> SAMkewel, it seems to me that you are describing "value," and I think that is the real test of a yarn other than that it feels good and comes in pretty colors! I, too, have been very disappointed in some very expensive yarns while extremely pleased with some very inexpensive yarns. I think you are right about our not responding because it gets tiresome and changes no one's mind.


Although it wasn't my intent to describe value, that has always been a part of who I am; feel and color are not lesser parts, however. There probably aren't very many others around who value color in particular more than I do :~). That's MY picky area.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Because of the volume of my yarn crafting, I can't afford to be a yarn snob and spend lots on premium yarn. I give away lots things to charity, my family, and make baby stuff for my kids' teachers and my husband's coworkers. I don't mind hand-washing my own garments or accessories, but I don't expect the recipients of my knitting and crochet to do it. I don't think of everything I produce as a precious artifact, it is just something I enjoyed making, and I hope the recipient will enjoy using, but I don't invest emotionally in every item.


;~D!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galbiez said:


> I try to avoid acrylic. Remember that it melts, so if a garment is exposed to heat or flames......


Acrylic melts, other yarns burn..... In my 78 years I've never had acrylic clothing nor knitting melt, so I'm not convinced that's a major danger as compared to other fibers. I have had other fibers scorch, however, which is not as dangerous as burning but ruins the fiber anyway.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

A lot of acrylic lives at my house! No way do I spend lots of money on character hats for the Gkids when they are grown out of them in a couple years. The moms like the washability and pass them on.


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Could not agree more. Someone I came across would only ever knit cashmere. As she was machine knitting, that means that you can get through quite a lot of yarn. I thought either she had deeper pockets than me or understood fashion much better than me or was just a little bit of a snob, perhaps a bit of each, who knows? I would not know but each to their own, I suppose...


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

I live in the USA and most of the yarn I use nowadays is acrylic. I like to work with it and like especially the ease of care and cleaning. I have kids, grandkids and great grandkids that wear what I make for them. Use what you want - you have no need to make excuses.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

wendiam said:


> Thanks galbiez, hadn't thought of the yarn melting - not something I have encountered in fifty years of crafting.


_Don't_ use acrylic yarn for hot pads. However, I wear acrylic sweaters while cooking at my gas stove and have never melted the garment or caught on fire.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, I do use superwash wool blends for sock yarns, but hand knitted socks last years longer than the manufactured kind.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

I use acrylic exclusively since the early 70s. When I started knitting wool yarn was all there was in our dime store, so I used it but in 1973 I switched to acrylic because of the rash I got when I used wool yarn. I have not been sorry. The acrylic yarn is soft and the colors are pretty and there are a lot to choose from. Others may use wool--that is their choice--but it is acrylic for me.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Here in the USA, we have what is somewhat condescendingly referred to by some as yarn snobs, i.e., if the yarn isn't costly, it isn't acceptable. My own 35+ years of experience tell me that yarns made of any fiber can be of poor quality all the way up to excellent quality, so I don't pay much attention to the ongoing KP war of the yarns. It seems to me to be more of a choice based on criteria other than fiber type. I don't like pilling, I don't like repeatedly having to hand wash and block, so I'm fine with good quality acrylics and/or acrylic blends. I've used nearly every type of yarn available at least once and have been massively disappointed by a few different cashmeres, alpacas, silks, etc. I do have some woolens that I'm happy with and will buy and use again, but I lean toward acrylics and blends because I'm practical and have never been interested in the costs of things so much as the usefulness of the end product.
> 
> It's also entirely possible that the other acrylic users such as I are simply tired of trying to defend our choices against those who are so adamantly condemning of acrylics and tend to get quite hostile about it, so we no longer post our opinions ;~D. I'm making an exception for you because you seem sincere and not looking for an argument. My personal philosophy is each to his/her own choices


Well said. I think many are in agreement with you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

wendiam said:


> Thanks galbiez, hadn't thought of the yarn melting - not something I have encountered in fifty years of crafting.


When I first learned to make the Origami Potholder, I used the acrylic yarns I had on hand. I made and gave to relatives dozens of them! Then I noticed that some of mine had hard spots on them - where a too-hot pan had touched them. And various sisters reported the same of theirs. 
I thought about it. Acrylic is a petroleum product. Petroleum is fuel. 
If you expose a piece of acrylic yarn to an open flame, it *ignites* and remains burning until you put it out. 
If you expose a piece of wool yarn to an open flame, it burns only until removed from the flame, whereupon it ceases burning entirely. Why do you suppose one was told years ago to wrap a burning person in a wool blanket? Wool, like human hair, cannot maintain a flame.
If you expose a piece of cotton yarn to an open flame, it will burn, though it cannot maintain an open flame when removed from the flame; instead, it smolders until it's extinguished.

So, I reclaimed (and trashed) all my acrylic potholders and replaced them with cotton ones. To date, one was forgotten on a hot electric element and scorched, and another was dropped on the open flame of a gas stove and partially burned before being noticed. The stink of burning cotton is noticeable. :sm17: No more hard, melted spots on my potholders.


----------



## ladybugdaydreams (Jan 2, 2017)

In my head, I prefer natural fibers. In actuality, I knit with primarily acrylic. It's hard to bring myself to pay $20-30 for a single skein of yarn. It is true that not all acrylics are created equal though. I won't touch Red Heart Super Saver with a 10 foot pole. But Lion Brand Jeans (100% acrylic) was a dream to knit with. And I'm currently using Berroco Comfort DK for a sweater (it's a 50-50 acrylic-nylon blend), and it's my favorite yarn I've used since the Jeans. There are lots of good acrylics, but as many or more bad ones.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love knit Picks Bravo yarn, it knits up beautifully washes well time and time again....I've used several other yarns like comfy which is a blend that is so soft....it feels like an expensive yarn but at budget Price


----------



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

Pot holders are not something that I make or use. Silicone oven gloves are my go to when taking anything out of the oven and wooden / metal trivets to put the hot pots on to.
Mostly I knit / crochet items to be worn, so the heat thing hadn't occurred to me.
Thanks for the comprehensive explanation about where acrylics originate, though.
I have learnt a lot about different types of yarn from this site, and I will go and explore them, although cost will have to be a consideration. I have both a local craft shop and a hobbycraft nearby, always go to the craft shop for my yarn first (but I do buy on line as well) and usually before I go to hobbycraft.



Jessica-Jean said:


> When I first learned to make the Origami Potholder, I used the acrylic yarns I had on hand. I made and gave to relatives dozens of them! Then I noticed that some of mine had hard spots on them - where a too-hot pan had touched them. And various sisters reported the same of theirs.
> I thought about it. Acrylic is a petroleum product. Petroleum is fuel.
> If you expose a piece of acrylic yarn to an open flame, it *ignites* and remains burning until you put it out.
> If you expose a piece of wool yarn to an open flame, it burns only until removed from the flame, whereupon it ceases burning entirely. Why do you suppose one was told years ago to wrap a burning person in a wool blanket? Wool, like human hair, cannot maintain a flame.
> ...


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I looked up "allotment" and found it means "a piece of land rented by an individual for growing flowers or vegetables." That sounds interesting. What do you grow?

I prefer natural wool over acrylic because wool feels and looks nicer to me. There are so many different kinds of wool, including blends with other natural fibers like silk, linen, or cotton. I like wool fabric also for skirts and coats, etc., and I have wool blankets on my bed.

I find it very easy to wash woolens. (Of course, some are machine washable--but I would probably wash those by hand anyway.) Let the wool items soak in some lukewarm water with some mild soap (dish detergent is even okay). Squish it around a little. Rinse. Gently squeeze out the excess water.
Roll the item in a heavy terry cloth towel and let sit for about an hour. Lay flat on a dry towel to dry.
Easy peasy.

There is a fabric artist on etsy called katwise. She makes coats and other things out of recycled sweaters. She said that she washes all the sweaters first in the machine. And then no one has to worry about them shrinking--they have already been through that process. You could make things with wool in a big size, and then let them shrink a little in a cool wash.



wendiam said:


> I have seen a lot of comments on here about acrylic yarns, most of them negative. Here in the UK, I rarely use pure wool as I prefer the polyester acrylic mix for durability and machine washability. I don't find them squeaky or scratchy and unless they are super cheap, usually soft and very wearable. As I also work full time, have a garden, an allotment and am studying, I don't have time to hand wash my woollens.
> 
> Is the acrylic yarn in the rest of the world (USA?) made differently, or of such poor quality, to be relatively disliked overall?
> 
> Just interested, as so many of you seem to prefer wool to acrylic yarn.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

wendiam said:


> I have seen a lot of comments on here about acrylic yarns, most of them negative. Here in the UK, I rarely use pure wool as I prefer the polyester acrylic mix for durability and machine washability. I don't find them squeaky or scratchy and unless they are super cheap, usually soft and very wearable. As I also work full time, have a garden, an allotment and am studying, I don't have time to hand wash my woollens.
> 
> Is the acrylic yarn in the rest of the world (USA?) made differently, or of such poor quality, to be relatively disliked overall?
> 
> Just interested, as so many of you seem to prefer wool to acrylic yarn.


My personal preference is for natural yarns, such as wool, alpaca, silk, etc, as well as plant based yarns, such as bamboo, linen, cotton, among others.

My main reason for this preference is that they are all renewable resources, whereas acrylic yarn is petroleum based, and therefore not a renewable resource. That's just my preference.

I purchase most of my yarns from a knitting mill here in Australia, and the cost is very reasonable, to the point of being as cheap as all but the cheapest acrylics. Sales are always available, and very popular, lol.

There is quite a good range of machine washable wool and other yarns available everywhere now, also, which helps to avoid the need to hand wash items.

I think it's down to personal preferences, as with everything. Enjoy knitting with whatever you prefer. :sm01:


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

I knit a lot for charity and that is mostly acrylic for cost and easy care for recipients (mostly baby stuff, so busy moms.)

For pleasure when knitting I prefer wool/wool blends. Its springiness can't be beat. But some of it is very scratchy!

I have never handwashed any wool item. My washing machine has a hand wash cycle and it has never ruined anything. I use cold water and lay flat to dry.

Happy knitting with your yarn of choice!


----------



## rosw (Sep 19, 2011)

Have you tried Eucalan or another (Soak?) of the specialist liquids for wool. Just put garment in for a few minutes and then very gently spin out. No rinsing! No trouble at all and very quick!


----------



## Oz knitter (Dec 19, 2016)

I use wool for socks with a little nylon in for good wearing. I use the wool for warmth as my feet get very cold in winter. I use synthetics for jumpers etc. Blends are very good.Just depends what I am making. Never heard of wool snobs and I think they all have their place in the scheme of things.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I use acrylic all the time.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

I have "listened" to so many speak against acrylics in the past, and have minded my own business. Mostly because I did not wish to get bashed, nor have to defend myself. 

If I think back to the recent post about charity items and if we produce them with the same quality (even to the extent of maybe not using a color WE do not like), I think the same goes here.

We all have ways of doing things, using certain products we prefer, and reasons for doing or not doing so. It is purely a personal choice. While I appreciated someone who responded to use with latex in it (I am very allergic to wool), it is useful information, but it is still up to me.

I believe the problem comes when some people like to push and shove their opinions, sometimes quite vehemently (you know what, and sometimes who, I mean) down others throats. 

We are all individuals with bright, creative minds. If we all did the same thing the same way, it would be a very dull world, now wouldn't it? 

Haven't you pushed your children to be unique, and individual, rather a clone of someone else? Not to follow the pack, in the shadow of someone else?

So too here.....


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I love the way wool feels in my hands but mostly use acrylic because it doesn't get very cold here in Texas AND also the "hand wash wool" issue. We have many speech quirks here but only call real wool "wool".


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I use acrylic most of the time. It washes and drys beautifully and I don't seem to have an issue with knitting it. I make my Grandchildren things and it is important for them to have easy care items. I have seen the posts also about difficulty with yarns but I don't seem to have that issue. I love them.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

I use all types of yarn. I do not want to put those kind of limits on my choices. I choose whatever I know will work best for the project, the person, yarn availability.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I use acrylics and wool blends. I have no complaints at all about acrylics. The US has very good acrylics and many brands to choose from.


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

In Australia I find the quality of most acrylic yarn really good. I steer away from pure wool as I find it scratchy and harder to knit with.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Almost all our branded names (eg Sirdar, King Cole, Stylecraft etc. etc ) acrylic is made in Turkey. I use acrylics most of the time for washability, durability and affordability. Also, as I mostly knit for my great granchildren they grow out of things very quickly. I do occasionally buy wool mixes but only for very special items and when it is on offer.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I mostly use acrylic yarns and like them a lot. I once knitted a wool cardigan for my baby granddaughter. Her mum couldn't let her wear it. It was so scratchy.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I was born in England and I have always loved to knit with wool. One of my favourites over here in Australia is Cleckheaton super merino wool. I have knitted with acrylic and have some in my stash. I don't like a lot of acrylics and would not make my jumpers or cardigans in acrylic. I don't mind hand washing my garments. I am not wool snob, as samkewel said each to their own choices. I love Debbie Bliss baby cashmerino, its good to knit up. | buy most of my wool in our local LYS. I use Noro, Peter Pan, Patons, Debbie Bliss, Rowan, Cleckheaton, and several others.


----------



## knitting addict (Jan 25, 2011)

What she, grumpygramma, said! :sm17:


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

I could not agree more with all the posts. I love the feel and color of all types of yarns, and usually make them out of material appropriate to the use. I have daughters who are busy moms who work full time, go to school and have children. It would be just cruel to give any of the grandchildren something to wear that had to be hand washed. On the other hand, I have a sister who loves alpaca and cashmere that I will use to make her a cowl. All depends. I won't use a yarn that has been known to pill or lose shape or wear poorly no matter what it's made out of. That's also a reason I like to network with other knitters.


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> It's also entirely possible that the other acrylic users such as I are simply tired of trying to defend our choices against those who are so adamantly condemning of acrylics and tend to get quite hostile about it, so we no longer post our opinions ;~D. I'm making an exception for you because you seem sincere and not looking for an argument. My personal philosophy is each to his/her own choices


If we are following someone, I find the above quote from SAM realistic and for myself, I would rather not have someone 'going off' either at me or others. Yarn, IMO, is something to be enjoyed. I have yarn all the way from the smallest gossamer lace yarn (from Heirloom Knitting, Sharon is wonderful answering questions, etc.) to many other sizes and fibers. I've had some 100% wool that is awful (would like to get rid of it) and some acrylic that is wonderful.

Another poster


Dcsmith77 said:


> Knitpicks.com in the US has a beautiful yarn called Stroll that is cotton and modal (beechwood fiber) in both sport and worsted weight. It is just beautiful knitted up..


 Dcsmith77 is enjoying yarn that is one of my personal favorites. In fact, I have some on the swift that is a beautiful range of reds. Finished ball of yarn coming up!

I'm so glad we can each pick our personal choices to enjoy. :sm17:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

When knitting for myself, I use wool. I'm a cold-blooded character and really appreciate the warmth and lightness of wool (pure or high percentage). I hand wash my knits happily - I also don't think wool gets as dirty as quickly as acrylic.

I use some acrylics for dolls clothes, the baby yarns are OK but there is something in the dyes of the brighter colours that causes the skin on my hands to crack and I can work with them for a few rows at a time only. 

For my clothing I choose cottons, wools and poly/cottons. No pure polyester and no microfibre. If I wear these, I am made absolutely miserable by static electricity!


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

A lot of people are allergic to animal fibers, including me, and I don't like to have to hand wash, so I generally stick to acrylics. Some are better than others, some are all bad and others are wonderful to work with. I had some natural fiber labeled cashmere that shed hair all over the bed where I was knitting and all over my hands and face. IMO, there are good and bad in all cases. And there are people who have to be seen buying expensive yarns while the rest us don't need the attention. Buy and use what you like. I do.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Use only acrylic yarn cause wool makes me itch too!!


----------



## nutcracker1 (Jan 21, 2017)

I never use wool--the moths get to it. I have always used acrylic or, depending on the project, cotton. I consider it especially important to use acrylic for baby items; a baby item that can't be machine washed and dried is simply not practical. I am open to trying fibers other than acrylic and cotton, but so far, I haven't. I usually buy by price, although there is some yarn that is such poor quality that I won't buy it at any price. Recently I discovered Stylecraft yarn, and I consider it good enough quality to pay a little extra for, at least if I want something to be especially nice.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

I generally use acrylic, bamboo or cotton. I can't really afford yarns that are $20-40/skein! Also, I like things that you can wash and dry by machine. I don't have the space to lay out and block things, either. I'm glad there are so many choices so that everyone can use whatever fiber they want. That said, I've used wool blends or the "superwash" wool, and purchase when it's on sale.


----------



## scarly (May 4, 2017)

It's a personal choice. Acrylic yarn is cheap, easy to wash, easy to dye. It has more colors than anything else and is quite popular.
I personally don't like the touch of the acrylic, I always feel it even if it is a mix with other type of yarn. I like however the multicolored acrylic yarn, so much choice everywhere, so I usually buy for the color or in combination with wool.

I like the bamboo yarn(it is so soft), or baby cotton or the superwash merino wool, all are machine washable but they are expensive, hard to find a specific color, they are usually not enough multicolored yarn if any at all, so if I usually need a special color I have to go with acrylic.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i agree with all wool/acrylic users...to each their own....can't use wool...even the washable ones...have very sensitive skin...even some acrylics are hard to use...especially certain colors...RH reds,blues,and some browns are very scratchy to me...IF i need to use them i bite my tongue and use BUT have to take longer to make item...need a lot of rest periods between...i have 3 wool skeins that i have had for over 5 yrs now....they just sit there...didn't know about not mixing yarns back then...all are Patons Classic Wool(1 winter white,2 natural mix) thought all #4 yarns were the same...one day i may just bite the bullet and make a scarf...hang it out by the mailboxes and hope someone needs a scarf more than i need to keep the yarn...OR maybe? let the moths have a field day or the meeeces need a nest....just touching it gives me the willies and scratchies....$20 gone down the drain...use only acrylics now(and they are not all the same)...no one i know has the time or inclination to handwash items... 1)pick them up..2)throw in washer..3)then dryer...then wear or drag on floor...repeat steps 1-3...


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I use acrylic yarns a lot and have found most of them very good ( with a few exceptions) I cannot afford the natural fibers which is unfortunate as I'm sure I a missing out on some wonderful experiences, But with the amount of knitting I do ( mostly for charity and gifts) I would be broke , So I am happy to say I use acrylic and I have no problem with that.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

For me it is a matter of how satisfied I am with the finished product. I love wool and although I don't hate acrylic, I just prefer the results with wool. This is a conflict with me, however, since I give most of my work away, and most people prefer the easy care of acrylic. I have switched to using a lot of cotton and cotton blends, I just don't know what to do with the wools that are in my stash.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello from Kent, England. I entirely agree with wendiam and littletreasure.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I use acrylic probably 95% of the time. I make a lot of baby items and it works so wonderfully for that. I LOVE acrylic.


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I have been using Red Heart since I was ten years old. I will be 70 in November. I have had no complaints in 60 years. It is my go to yarn. I do use other yarns but Red Heart is my first choice.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

It's nice to hear the acrylic-loving minority every once in a while. If yarn snobs point out that you should buy as expensive as you can afford, it still makes the poorer people feel inadequate because these same people will also say that "you get what you pay for". Really cheap yarn IS crap, but saying that $20 for sock yarn is a cheap hobby is pushing it.


----------



## BeverleyL (Jan 24, 2014)

I use a lot of acrylic for the same reasons you knit with it. It's great for so many patterns and I do use better wools for really special patterns.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I love acrylic yarns but have gotten away from Red Heart supper savers over the years for the most part and buy the Love brand instead as it's a little softer.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

I have had a wool blend vest that I discovered while knitting it I was going to have some allergic issues so I am careful to wear it over a long sleeved shirt. I made this about 20 years ago and the wearability is amazing how its held up. I stick with acrylics as I don't have time to stay on meds to knit!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Why is everyone complaining about hand washing wool items. They certainly do not need to be washed after every wearing. I've made so many sweaters for myself I rarely wear one more than twice or three times over the winter. I have some 3 or 4 years old that have never been washed. I'm careful and very, very rarely spill anything on myself.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

I use both. I laugh at the snobs and secretly hope the baby barfs all over that expensive "designer yarn" sweater they spent hours making while smirking at the acrylic users. I'm mean that way.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

I love wool with nylon for socks. For my own sweaters (few and far apart) I prefer wool or wool blends with alpaca. That being said, I cannot imagine using these fibers, which are generally hand wash only, for grandchildren. The kids are so busy, it would be a nightmare. There are many, many lovely acrylic or acrylic/wool blends out there! AND they can be machine washed! Those items will easily outlast at least a couple of kids! I tell mine that the grandchildren need to be free to pop on a sweater and get out in the fall and roll in the leaves on those delightful days. There's nothing like that first cold snap when the leaves are turning!

I think we should all work with the yarn we like to work with. I know someone who will only buy high-priced, high-end yarn for grandchildren's stuff, but then her budget is different than mine which is different from someone else's. There just isn't room in this world for the criticism of what fiber someone else chooses. It should be as individual as
The color one chooses. Personally, I am more interested in what my friends are knitting and the patterns they've discovered!


----------



## Happy Grandma (Aug 29, 2013)

I have used acrylic yarns from all over the world, and they are like any other yarn -- they can be soft and supple or hard and scratchy, mainly depending on what brand and price point they are. There are some beautiful acrylics out there, and generally, though not always, less expensive than yarn made with natural fibers. For me, they are definitely preferable for children's clothing and blankets; you can throw them in the washer/ dryer, etc. and not worry about them shrinking or stretching.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

wendiam said:


> I have seen a lot of comments on here about acrylic yarns, most of them negative. Here in the UK, I rarely use pure wool as I prefer the polyester acrylic mix for durability and machine washability. I don't find them squeaky or scratchy and unless they are super cheap, usually soft and very wearable. As I also work full time, have a garden, an allotment and am studying, I don't have time to hand wash my woollens.
> 
> Is the acrylic yarn in the rest of the world (USA?) made differently, or of such poor quality, to be relatively disliked overall?
> 
> Just interested, as so many of you seem to prefer wool to acrylic yarn.


I am not a yarn snob, except when it comes to sock yarn ... that must be a wool/nylon blend. However, I have several sweaters that I knit with acrylic yarn and love them. I do prefer machine washing everything, including those hand knit socks. (no dryer for those socks though) I still use acrylic yarns for other items at times.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

Here in Texas I have used acrylic yarns most of the time for the last 50 years. I don't really like to hand wash and block items that much and I know if I make things for my family that it will probably not get that treatment. Also, I have had one instance when I broke out in a rash with some wool and it just doesn't usually get cold enough to require the extra warmth that wool might bring. I've actually used wool and bamboo yarns more for my dollhouse knits because they can be blocked to be more believable in those tiny knits.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't like Walmart, so consequently, I don't like their yarn choices. I only go there if I need something that I can't find anywhere else in town. There is a yarn shop in town so I buy most of my yarn there, but while I have managed to acquire a "sable" stash, I got most of it before I retired. Since I now spin & dye, most of my stash is natural fibers. I have at times, found some wonderful yarns at Tuesday Morning without spending lots of money. I recently sent my granddaughter a lovely sweater made from Malabrigo, but I also sent a small bottle of Eucalan with instructions on how to care for the sweater. I'm hoping to get a picture of her wearing it, so I don't have a picture to post. I will, occasionally use acrylic, but it isn't my favorite, mostly because it's made from petroleum.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I also include some Eucalan with my sweaters. I found some in very small sample packets for $1 each online, those are what I usually include along with information on where to purchase a larger bottle.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I've also enclosed a note with wool sweaters to family that if they don't want to be bothered with hand washing just bring the sweater to me and I'll take care of it. I've found wool sweaters come out very well if you put them in a pillow case, close it with an elastic band and wash on the delicate or hand wash cycle of your washing machine. I've also washed a few cashmere sweaters this way and they come out clean and like new.


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

IF you never use wool explain this to me How do you stay warm without looking like the abominable snow man? I need wool on to stay warm acrylic just doesn't cut the mustard.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

I have used acrylic yarns for baby and children's items because it is easy to wash. But for sweaters for adults I prefer wool. It is warmer and looks nicer to me. Acrylics are essentially plastic.


----------



## blaiwesk (Aug 11, 2016)

dunnville89 said:


> I also include some Eucalan with my sweaters. I found some in very small sample packets for $1 each online, those are what I usually include along with information on where to purchase a larger bottle.


Great tip!

As for yarn choices, I like to try different types of blends, sort of experimentally, but my go to favorite is Plymouth DK which is a blend of wool and acrylic. Similar to LionBrand but a bit softer. In the cases of creating Heidi Bears projects like my profile picture, the yarn needs an animal fiber to stretch. (Kind of similar to sock makers preferences there.) But I don't use 100% wool unless it's superwash, due to allergies. I also prefer cotton bamboo combinations over acrylic, for the drape quality. So there is a yarn for everybody and every project! Strong responses here at KP- you certainly are not alone!


----------



## pazzanop (Feb 16, 2017)

You get what you pay for and I always feel the yarn first if buying acrylic. Personally, I would never use Red Heart Super Saver for anything, even for charity, but they make a Red Heart Soft Essentials which feels much better. Most sock yarns are washable wool with some polyester. My son asked me to make a sweater for him, which I did, but he specified that it was to be just a casual sweater that he could throw in the washer so I used acrylic. I would have preferred a nice wool but I know he didn't want to take care of it, either by hand washing, or dry cleaning.


----------



## mizdiz (Aug 18, 2017)

Knitting should be a pleasure. Use whatever yarn you like. There is no need for negative and hurtful comments about other people's choices. I personally prefer acrylics; if someone else prefers wool, that's fine. I knit for relaxation and pleasure and ignore negative comments.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

albie said:


> i agree with all wool/acrylic users...to each their own....can't use wool...even the washable ones...have very sensitive skin...even some acrylics are hard to use...especially certain colors...RH reds,blues,and some browns are very scratchy to me...IF i need to use them i bite my tongue and use BUT have to take longer to make item...need a lot of rest periods between...i have 3 wool skeins that i have had for over 5 yrs now....they just sit there...didn't know about not mixing yarns back then...all are Patons Classic Wool(1 winter white,2 natural mix) thought all #4 yarns were the same...one day i may just bite the bullet and make a scarf...hang it out by the mailboxes and hope someone needs a scarf more than i need to keep the yarn...OR maybe? let the moths have a field day or the meeeces need a nest....just touching it gives me the willies and scratchies....$20 gone down the drain...use only acrylics now(and they are not all the same)...no one i know has the time or inclination to handwash items... 1)pick them up..2)throw in washer..3)then dryer...then wear or drag on floor...repeat steps 1-3...


i bet the meeeces would LOVE nesting materials! lol

i cannot wear many wool things. even wool blends can itch or cause bumps on my skin. if i wear the wrong wool thing, even if i have a protective layer between me and that wool thing, i look like i am still wearing something when i take it off. everywhere it touched (even through a slip or shirt), i have many little pink bumps.

oddly, i am not allergic to mohair. i can wear that on my skin without raising bumps!

my own choices for what i use to make items for myself hinges upon how it feels. if i don't like the feel, i won't use it. i make garments and blankets, so the feel is just as important as the look.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

too many in US pretend to be "yarn snobs" and maybe that's why a lot of people have credit card debt??? just wondering - don't know many people who like to hand wash either


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

My first question to myself is who am I knitting for? Charity projects and young mothers acrylic yarns are good yarns to used. You just throw the hats, blankets and scarves in the washing machine and dryer and you are good to go.

When I was a teenager my money told me what kind of yarns to buy. Today we have some very nice acrylic yarns to chose from. I have some afghans that I am still using that are over forty years old made out of acrylic yarns.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

It's interesting that acrylics vary so much in quality, sometimes the same company and even the same yarn in different colors. So if I use acrylic I have to hold it in my hand before I buy it. And I do use acrylics for baby things.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I use whatever yarn I have at the time. Most of the stuff I knit goes to the VA Homeless Program at the VA hospital where I work and I do not know how many homeless vets will be able to care for a "premium" yarn. Some of the yarn I have has been donated by other KP members and I usually take that to work so it can be used by the VA Noon Knitting Group on Tuesdays at Noon. We must provide yarn and ndls, etc., to teach knitting and allow members to make stuff.

Some of the other causes I knit for actually _require_ acrylic yarn bc the recipient of the finished product will not have reliable access to proper laundering facilities, even if they know how to properly care for the items.

For myself, I prefer acrylic yarn bc it can be thrown into the machines to wash n' dry and sometimes the Big Guy does the wash when I'm down with some ailment or recovering from some procedure.

I have afghans made from acrylic from "minny yeers ago" made by late Mom or late younger sister that I treasure and they still look just fine. they're used allatime and they were made with good ole "Red Heart" and they're soft as a cloud and warm as a hug.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I'm in the US. I use acrylic but avoid polyester yarns because for me polyester always seems to pill and generally end up looking ratty but maybe it's just the ones I've used and my personal bias against polyester. But that's me. I like using wool yarns and wool yarn blends. I'm just a yarn junkie. I love the colors and easy care and durability of the acrylic yarns and that I can pop into Walmart and pick up a skein or two. It seems to me that the yarn snobs that will only use natural fibers are more vocal. Maybe the rest of us are just too busy enjoying whatever yarns we use. The idea of giving a hand wash item to someone who would either never use it so it didn't need washing or would ruin it in the washer or dryer and then feel bad makes me consider what I'm making and for whom it is made.


Having been guilty of machine washing a beautiful, hand knit woolen throw, I heartily agree. I didn't know it was wool.
Our group knits for charities and we definitely use acrylics. I have a throw that I crocheted for my mother years ago and it is not the least bit ratty looking. Also, one made by a great-aunt which is even older and shows no signs of wear.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I use whatever I think is best for the item I'm working on. I love to make lace shawls and I normally use wool for that. I also use superwash wool for socks as I think it is warmer. I use acrylic for baby garments. I do have my druthers as to which brand I use though. Some acrylics are just not fun to knit with.


----------



## mammadf (Sep 15, 2016)

Acrylic yarn is my go to for most of my projects especially charity items -- so many people have allergies to wool. It's great to see so many people standing up for acrylic.


----------



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

Here in the UK, all local authorities are bound to provide space for allotments if more than 6 people request it - however there is no timescale that they must abide by, so it could take a while to get one going. Allotments have been around for a very long time and are measured in rods. You can get a 5 rod plot or a 10 rod plot. I have a 10 rod plot which is approx. 80 x 30 feet, about the size of a doubles tennis court.
On my allotment (plot) I have a small orchard with 1 apple, 1 cherry and 1 pear tree, 2 gooseberry bushes and a 10 foot run of raspberries. A 15 x 8 foot polytunnel growing tomatoes, cucumbers, aubergines, sweet potatoes, melons, pepper and chillies. I also have a strawberry bed and will grow veg all year round on the rest of the plot, depending on the season - Broad Beans, Elephant Garlic, Potatoes (early & maincrop) Brussel Sprouts, Swede, Carrots, Cabbages, Sweetcorn, Onions, Runner Beans, Peas, Butternut Squash, Summer Squashes and Pumpkins. Oh, and I have 2 small Rhubarb patches and a flower cutting garden as well as a teeny tiny fig tree.

There are over 200 individual plots on the allotment site where I have mine and we have a great community around us. Some Allotment sites are quite small, it all depends on the location and the local authority. There are allotments in London for instance that have waiting lists of up to 30 years - we only had to wait 6 months for this one, but 2.5 years for our previous one before we moved here.

We grow enough veg to feed us fresh, freeze some,store some for the winter, make jams, pickles and chutneys and when we have a glut that we can't use everything, we give it away to family and friends - we are not allowed to sell anything we grow for profit, the Allotment Association will sell it for you at regular produce sales and gives the money to charity.

Didn't mean to go on so, but this is a passion of ours.



wendyinwonderland said:


> I looked up "allotment" and found it means "a piece of land rented by an individual for growing flowers or vegetables." That sounds interesting. What do you grow?
> 
> I prefer natural wool over acrylic because wool feels and looks nicer to me. There are so many different kinds of wool, including blends with other natural fibers like silk, linen, or cotton. I like wool fabric also for skirts and coats, etc., and I have wool blankets on my bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

I am like a lot who have mentioned here That they use acrylic for ease of care, but I also use it because the people I gift aren't going to take special care of anything.
I especially like Lion Brand acrylics. & it is very reasonable in price.

Personally 100% wool makes me itch & is scratchy



wendiam said:


> I have seen a lot of comments on here about acrylic yarns, most of them negative. Here in the UK, I rarely use pure wool as I prefer the polyester acrylic mix for durability and machine washability. I don't find them squeaky or scratchy and unless they are super cheap, usually soft and very wearable. As I also work full time, have a garden, an allotment and am studying, I don't have time to hand wash my woollens.
> 
> Is the acrylic yarn in the rest of the world (USA?) made differently, or of such poor quality, to be relatively disliked overall?
> 
> Just interested, as so many of you seem to prefer wool to acrylic yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> ... I have afghans made from acrylic from "minny yeers ago" made by late Mom or late younger sister that I treasure and they still look just fine. they're used allatime and they were made with good ole "Red Heart" and they're soft as a cloud and *warm as a hug*.


And that hug-from-afar quality is my goal in all the blankets and shawls I make.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

galbiez said:


> I try to avoid acrylic. Remember that it melts, so if a garment is exposed to heat or flames......


I think that the majority of clothing made today can burn easily.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

alexdoc said:


> ... I've found wool sweaters come out very well if you *put them in a pillow case, close it with an elastic band and wash on the delicate or hand wash cycle of your washing machine*. I've also washed a few cashmere sweaters this way and they come out clean and like new.


A few years ago, I bought a gorgeously made cashmere/mohair stole for a pittance at a church bazaar. It's been waiting for me to hand-wash it, now I'll use your tip and it'll finally get washed! Thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> IF you never use wool explain this to me How do you stay warm without looking like the abominable snow man? I need wool on to stay warm acrylic just doesn't cut the mustard.


Have you visited an outdoor outfitter's? Every thin layer worn by skiers, hikers, mountain-climbers, etc. is "technical" material - synthetics all and not at all harsh, itchy, or requiring hand-washing. I wear 1898 Hats made from acrylics when I'm out shovelling snow during and after blizzards; they do keep my head and - most importantly - ears warm and safe from frostbite at seriously negative temperatures and in high winds. Michelin Man styling is unnecessary with today's synthetics.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I agree with you, Have been using acrylic for blankets, clothes for children, anything that take a lot of wear. There are acrylics and acrylics. I have bought some you would swear are wool. All acrylic are created equal. We have wonderful one and not so good.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

I, for one, do not prefer either or, but have ordered a combination of both sometimes with other fibers. I too have realized that it depends on the brand and purchase cost. I finished knitting a baby blanket in acrylic that was soft, machine washable and turned out beautifully. My hands swell a little with pure wool, but not always with Merino wool.


----------



## Ruthy201 (Feb 19, 2017)

I do most of my knitting for gifts, so I'm hesitant to use wool if I don't know if the person I'm knitting for is allergic to wool, or alpaca. So I stay safe and use acrylic.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Here in the USA, we have what is somewhat condescendingly referred to by some as yarn snobs, i.e., if the yarn isn't costly, it isn't acceptable. My own 35+ years of experience tell me that yarns made of any fiber can be of poor quality all the way up to excellent quality, so I don't pay much attention to the ongoing KP war of the yarns. It seems to me to be more of a choice based on criteria other than fiber type. I don't like pilling, I don't like repeatedly having to hand wash and block, so I'm fine with good quality acrylics and/or acrylic blends. I've used nearly every type of yarn available at least once and have been massively disappointed by a few different cashmeres, alpacas, silks, etc. I do have some woolens that I'm happy with and will buy and use again, but I lean toward acrylics and blends because I'm practical and have never been interested in the costs of things so much as the usefulness of the end product.
> 
> It's also entirely possible that the other acrylic users such as I are simply tired of trying to defend our choices against those who are so adamantly condemning of acrylics and tend to get quite hostile about it, so we no longer post our opinions ;~D. I'm making an exception for you because you seem sincere and not looking for an argument. My personal philosophy is each to his/her own choices


Interesting that you feel you have to defend your choices as if people were attacking you because of your like of acrylic. I find your comment rather offensive. Because there are some of us who like natural fibers does not make us yarn snobs. I do not like acrylic because of the way it feels--I have no sensitivity to wool so it isn't a problem for me. I have time to hand wash items--though I don't find that I have to handwash knitted items very often and I don't find it a chore. I have rarely been disappointed by cashmere or alpaca or merino wool. I like knitting with them and I like how they look and I like that they come in many weights, qualities and colors. I like shopping in my local yarn shops because they are well stocked, with pleasant service and assistance and I would rather support them than a big box store which carries limited brands and qualities. I understand that cost is an important factor when buying yarn, but if that is the only factor, the on-line yarn stores have great sales and sometimes free shipping. If costs are equal, I would always pick a natural fibre over a manmade.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I do not use wool, as it makes me itch. I do use blends and acrylic yarns all the time. I do however stay away from polyester.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I do not use wool, as it makes me itch. I do use blends and acrylic yarns all the time. I do however stay away from polyester.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

I can't wear or work with wool so I use lots of acrylic. There are many lovely acrylic yarns that wear well and are nice and soft.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

wendiam said:


> Here in the UK, all local authorities are bound to provide space for allotments if more than 6 people request it - however there is no timescale that they must abide by, so it could take a while to get one going. Allotments have been around for a very long time and are measured in rods. You can get a 5 rod plot or a 10 rod plot. I have a 10 rod plot which is approx. 80 x 30 feet, about the size of a doubles tennis court.
> On my allotment (plot) I have a small orchard with 1 apple, 1 cherry and 1 pear tree, 2 gooseberry bushes and a 10 foot run of raspberries. A 15 x 8 foot polytunnel growing tomatoes, cucumbers, aubergines, sweet potatoes, melons, pepper and chillies. I also have a strawberry bed and will grow veg all year round on the rest of the plot, depending on the season - Broad Beans, Elephant Garlic, Potatoes (early & maincrop) Brussel Sprouts, Swede, Carrots, Cabbages, Sweetcorn, Onions, Runner Beans, Peas, Butternut Squash, Summer Squashes and Pumpkins. Oh, and I have 2 small Rhubarb patches and a flower cutting garden as well as a teeny tiny fig tree.
> 
> There are over 200 individual plots on the allotment site where I have mine and we have a great community around us. Some Allotment sites are quite small, it all depends on the location and the local authority. There are allotments in London for instance that have waiting lists of up to 30 years - we only had to wait 6 months for this one, but 2.5 years for our previous one before we moved here.
> ...


Not sure why this is on this post, but I'm very happy for you. It's so interesting to learn the customs in other countries. I watch a lot of t.v. programs and read many books from the U.K. and frequently am not familiar with the terminology. I would never had known all of this about allotments. What a great idea!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

barbdpayne said:


> Interesting that you feel you have to defend your choices as if people were attacking you because of your like of acrylic. I find your comment rather offensive. Because there are some of us who like natural fibers does not make us yarn snobs. I do not like acrylic because of the way it feels--I have no sensitivity to wool so it isn't a problem for me. I have time to hand wash items--though I don't find that I have to handwash knitted items very often and I don't find it a chore. I have rarely been disappointed by cashmere or alpaca or merino wool. I like knitting with them and I like how they look and I like that they come in many weights, qualities and colors. I like shopping in my local yarn shops because they are well stocked, with pleasant service and assistance and I would rather support them than a big box store which carries limited brands and qualities. I understand that cost is an important factor when buying yarn, but if that is the only factor, the on-line yarn stores have great sales and sometimes free shipping. If costs are equal, I would always pick a natural fibre over a manmade.


I'm not going to apologize. I've learned that, regardless of what I say or who I say it to, someone is going to be offended and especially on this forum. I would suggest you reread my comments when you're in a less hostile mood since you're the only person in a good number of responses who responded the way you have. I think you've read a lot into them that simply isn't there.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

wendiam said:


> I have seen a lot of comments on here about acrylic yarns, most of them negative. Here in the UK, I rarely use pure wool as I prefer the polyester acrylic mix for durability and machine washability. I don't find them squeaky or scratchy and unless they are super cheap, usually soft and very wearable. As I also work full time, have a garden, an allotment and am studying, I don't have time to hand wash my woollens.
> 
> Is the acrylic yarn in the rest of the world (USA?) made differently, or of such poor quality, to be relatively disliked overall?
> 
> Just interested, as so many of you seem to prefer wool to acrylic yarn.


I have always used acrylic for the same reason as you and also fits my budget. Because I live not far from Briggs and Little and their yarn is sold in some grocery stores and dollar stores I have purchased their yarn and used it also. It is a little rough but I only use it for sweaters/cardigans and I wear turtle necks underneath when it is really cold. It is washable but I have yet washed any I have because they spend more time packed away than being worn.
There are some people who have used all sorts of yarn and knit more than I ever will so they probably have more of a feel/preference for those other yarns. Don't go by what others do or think go by what you are comfortable with. There also those who will buy Starbucks coffee at five dollars a cup and those who go to Tim Hortons or Dunkin Donuts, if you get my drift. Forgot to mention I am in Canada.


----------



## Happy Grandma (Aug 29, 2013)

Not a defense; rather, it is an explanation. My LYS carries many lovely wool and cotton yarns, and many equally lovely acrylic yarns. The acrylics are sometimes more expensive than the wool. If one prefers to use, wear, and/or gift wool, then go right ahead. I sometimes do use wool, cashmere, etc., depending on the project and how the yarn will drape or the project will be used. No particular fiber is right or wrong, just different.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

SAMKewel, I agree! No need to apologize.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

I think real wool is also warmer than synthetics, especially when blended with alpaca --or all alpaca.


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Of course, there are also machine washable wool yarns, called "superwash" wool!

I think real wool is also warmer than synthetics, especially when blended with alpaca --or all alpaca.



Irene1 said:


> I love wool with nylon for socks. For my own sweaters (few and far apart) I prefer wool or wool blends with alpaca. That being said, I cannot imagine using these fibers, which are generally hand wash only, for grandchildren. The kids are so busy, it would be a nightmare. There are many, many lovely acrylic or acrylic/wool blends out there! AND they can be machine washed! Those items will easily outlast at least a couple of kids! I tell mine that the grandchildren need to be free to pop on a sweater and get out in the fall and roll in the leaves on those delightful days. There's nothing like that first cold snap when the leaves are turning!
> 
> I think we should all work with the yarn we like to work with. I know someone who will only buy high-priced, high-end yarn for grandchildren's stuff, but then her budget is different than mine which is different from someone else's. There just isn't room in this world for the criticism of what fiber someone else chooses. It should be as individual as
> The color one chooses. Personally, I am more interested in what my friends are knitting and the patterns they've discovered!


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Nanamel14 said:


> I love knit Picks Bravo yarn, it knits up beautifully washes well time and time again....I've used several other yarns like comfy which is a blend that is so soft....it feels like an expensive yarn but at budget Price


I agree about Brava; but I have noticed that ( since another company took over) that some of the yarn is not as soft as it used to be. The deeper colors that require more dye seem to be the worse ones. But the same is true with Red Heart- deeper colors are more scratchy. Red Heart Soft and RH Love are so nice to work with and wash beautifully. For socks, I use wool/ nylon blend. The only wool I use has to be superwash, unless it's for me. I don't mind doing things by hand, but I wouldn't expect someone else to!


----------



## Leam (Apr 16, 2017)

I used to be a wool snob. I only knit in pure wool because I felt it lasts forever (with careful washing). But I got tired of making beautiful sweaters for people who said they couldn't wear them because they were scratchy. So I've started knitting with acrylics and find many of them wonderful. I now use both wool and acrylics, and they seem equally useful.


----------



## wendiam (Jan 30, 2017)

susandkline said:


> Not sure why this is on this post, but I'm very happy for you. It's so interesting to learn the customs in other countries. I watch a lot of t.v. programs and read many books from the U.K. and frequently am not familiar with the terminology. I would never had known all of this about allotments. What a great idea!


Thanks susandkline - I mentioned it in my original post and someone asked me what I grew, and I got a bit carried away!!


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

island stasher said:


> For pure affordability, as well as ease of care, I knit with acrylic. Occasionally, if I have extra to spend, I buy something a bit fancier.


This for me also. I do splurge every so often (birthday, Christmas). :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

This has been a wonderful topic- nice to share ideas without any fighting.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

For me, acrylic is soft enough, but that's not my main consideration. If I'm making something to keep me warm, I want it to keep me warm. Synthetics tend to keep me either too cool or blazing hot because they don't breathe well. I taught my 4 yo and 6 yo grandchildren a simple way to hand wash their socks and those of their parents and they have such fun with it. We use baby shampoo and they softly push the items into the water, push down, let rise, push down,...


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I lived in US for many, many years and always used acrylic there because "real" wool was SOOO expensive. Since returning to UK I've continued using acrylic (I make a lot of things for an animal charity to sell to help raise funds ... baby blankets etc) and they all seem fine using the acrylic and of course, as someone else said, so much easier to wash.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I choose yarn based on who I am knitting for. If I'm knitting something for a child, I always use acrylic. Same for charity knitting - the local hospital *only* wants acrylic. The exception was some knitting I did for a project to get knits to Mongolia - they stipulated only 100% wool. 

I do knit socks for some friends, however, they know how much work goes into socks and accepted the responsibility of hand washing all the socks I make for them. Knitting for me is all about how the yarn feels on my skin. Some of the softest yarn I've used has been acrylic. I usually prefer washable wool for socks and alpaca or kid mohair for shawls, but again, if it's soft and warm regardless if the content, I'm knitting it!


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

I am not going to read through nine pages to tell you this because on page one it has already been said. Use what you like. I enjoy making things with wool. I consider the recipient. My busy daughter and her boyfriend are receiving all but one baby item from me in acrylic due to ease of care. The one item I could not resist making out of the prettiest super bulky wool that had just come into my possession. She knows to watch out for the care of that so it doesn't end up fitting a toy. If it gets shrunk then my granddaughter can use it for her dolls someday. See what I mean? Just knit with what pleases you.


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

I use both, depending on the project and, in many cases, the recipient. I have managed to find expensive acrylics as well as wools. I've been occasionally disappointed in yarns of all types over the years, but mostly not. As others have said, acrylics have improved tremendously over what was available 40 and 50 years ago, when many of us may have made our first, lasting, impressions. I find some very soft, beautiful acrylics nowadays. And some wools that make my hands scream.

I'm sorry to see such negativity towards those who have a preference toward wool. If a practice offends, when directed at you, why would you think it otherwise, should you engage in it? (Rhetorical question. I know acrylic users also have been vilified. Not an attractive sentiment, no matter who is slinging it.)


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

TheresaMary said:


> I use both, depending on the project and, in many cases, the recipient. I have managed to find expensive acrylics as well as wools. I've been occasionally disappointed in yarns of all types over the years, but mostly not. As others have said, acrylics have improved tremendously over what was available 40 and 50 years ago, when many of us may have made our first, lasting, impressions. I find some very soft, beautiful acrylics nowadays. And some wools that make my hands scream.
> 
> I'm sorry to see such negativity towards those who have a preference toward wool. If a practice offends, when directed at you, why would you think it otherwise, should you engage in it? (Rhetorical question. I know acrylic users also have been vilified. Not an attractive sentiment, no matter who is slinging it.)


I'm with you. Use whichever suits the purpose and preference. I really don't understand the need to take up sides, take offense, and battle for our own personal preferences over yarn, for Pete's sake. It's hardly a life or death issue; I'm going to save my dwindling energies for things that are. Enjoy your choices and may you knit in peace and joy.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

It depends on what I'm making and who it's for. Baby items-a washable acrylic blend, and charity items often have a list of acceptable yarns. If it's something for me or my husband, I pick what feels the best. My time is the most expensive part of any project, I'm not going to waste it on a handwash only item for a busy mom or have an item knitted for charity rejected. 

But it seems my dog is a yarn snob. I crocheted him a sweater with acrylic from Michaels that was on sale. He won't wear it. Then I knit him a sweater with a nice merino, he loves it!

Right now I'm debating what to do with two skeins of Road to China light. A blend of baby alpaca, cashmere, camel and silk. It feels soooo good I just had to buy some.


----------



## rocky40 (May 28, 2013)

I use any kind of yarn that is washable, but one thing I am making an afghan for my daughter, she picked it out, its 90% acrylic and 10% alpaca and after reading the wrapper found out she must wash on delicate and lay flat to dry,, its beautiful yarn, but going to be a problem when washing, when I was in London and visiting Harrods I came away with many balls or skeins of yarn (could have bought the store out).. made all my friends in Saudia Arabia afghans for the cool winter nights.. so whatever yarn works for you is the one you should use, I just love knitting so I do buy alot, but I do stay away from yarns that are classified at wool.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Lily Jamjar said:


> Hello from Kent, England. I entirely agree with wendiam and littletreasure.


You and "knitting addict" both mentioned liking comments by previous posters, but if you don't quote what that person said, I have a difficult time going back through multiple pages to see what it is that you are agreeing with. I apologize if it seems that I am fault-finding, so please don't take it as that.

I enjoy following the topics, but I have spinal cord damage and limited use of my hands. I struggle with scrolling the pages effectively, and I type with the on-screen keyboard, very slowly. Randi


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> I believe the problem comes when some people like to push and shove their opinions, sometimes quite vehemently (you know what, and sometimes who, I mean) down others throats.


Agreed. There was one poster, not currently active to my knowledge, who seemed to delight in berating anyone who would dare to consider using anything other than natural fibers. We were made out to be so very cruel and sadistic. I laughed at the posts, not everyone does.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

scottishlass said:


> I use acrylic yarns a lot and have found most of them very good ( with a few exceptions) I cannot afford the natural fibers which is unfortunate as I'm sure I a missing out on some wonderful experiences, But with the amount of knitting I do ( mostly for charity and gifts) I would be broke , So I am happy to say I use acrylic and I have no problem with that.


I shop at www.littleknits.com. I got wool/mohair yarn for about what a good acrylic would cost. It's sort of scratchy but washing will help with that - I actually washed the swatch so I know. I have to get the sweater finished so I can wear it when it gets cold again. Shopping the closeouts that Little Knits has is where I get my more expensive yarns at an affordable price.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Agreed. There was one poster, not currently active to my knowledge, who seemed to delight in berating anyone who would dare to consider using anything other than natural fibers. We were made out to be so very cruel and sadistic. I laughed at the posts, not everyone does.


If you're referring to the mutually supportive two that come to my mind, I was appalled more than amused. I can understand strong opinions and feelings, but not to that extent.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jaevick said:


> I use both. I laugh at the snobs and secretly hope the baby barfs all over that expensive "designer yarn" sweater they spent hours making while smirking at the acrylic users. I'm mean that way.


Love this. I'm an old meanie like that too. lol The better-than-you attitudes are so ugly, too.

Knit what you want with what you want and don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## BJC2417 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm in the US and Red Heart Super Saver and Caron One Pound are my staples. I just can't afford the more expensive fibers and stick with acrylic yarn.


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

I never use pure wool because it makes my hands break out, so I prefer acrylic. I do think some of the yarns made in England are nicer but that may just be my prejudice since I am English. Whenever I went back there to visit my mum I would always stock up (once I had to buy an extra suitcase just to bring yarn back to the States with me). Hey, it was just a SMALL suitcase!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> I shop at www.littleknits.com. I got wool/mohair yarn for about what a good acrylic would cost. It's sort of scratchy but washing will help with that - I actually washed the swatch so I know. I have to get the sweater finished so I can wear it when it gets cold again. Shopping the closeouts that Little Knits has is where I get my more expensive yarns at an affordable price.


Yes, I'm with you there, too. We recently had a Little Knits bashing from folks who don't like their very clear sales/no returns policies. When they provide quality yarns at the low prices they do, they could not possibly afford to do business the same way other, higher-priced yarn stores do. I've made several purchases there with no problems.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> I never use pure wool because it makes my hands break out, so I prefer acrylic. I do think some of the yarns made in England are nicer but that may just be my prejudice since I am English. Whenever I went back there to visit my mum I would always stock up (once I had to buy an extra suitcase just to bring yarn back to the States with me). Hey, it was just a SMALL suitcase!


I have and use quite a bit of yarn I ordered from UK sources, so I don't see any prejudice in your comments.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Am I a yarn snob? Yes, I prefer natural fibers and prefer to use them. However, there are some acrylics I will use made here in the US, but, again, they tend to be more expensive (not hugely in my opinion) than the mass merchandized acrylics. The major complaints are about the big, widely available acrylics, Red Heart and Caron, which often make the "store brand" yarns that one finds in Wal-Mart, K-Mart, and other big volume, low priced outlets. A decent yarn, IMO, should not have to be heat treated to soften it, it shouldn't split constantly, and it should not be harsh to work with. Many of the acrylics that people complain about are. But they buy them because they are cheap. Do they last forever, yes, but do they stay nice looking for years and years, not always. If I am going to put my time and energy into them, I want to knit something I'm happy with. Have I used these cheap acrylics in my time? Yes, I have, when I was young and poor and didn't have access to better yarns. Now I do, and I have pretty much left these behind in the dust.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Am I a yarn snob? Yes, I prefer natural fibers and prefer to use them. However, there are some acrylics I will use made here in the US, but, again, they tend to be more expensive (not hugely in my opinion) than the mass merchandized acrylics. The major complaints are about the big, widely available acrylics, Red Heart and Caron, which often make the "store brand" yarns that one finds in Wal-Mart, K-Mart, and other big volume, low priced outlets. A decent yarn, IMO, should not have to be heat treated to soften it, it shouldn't split constantly, and it should not be harsh to work with. Many of the acrylics that people complain about are. But they buy them because they are cheap. Do they last forever, yes, but do they stay nice looking for years and years, not always. If I am going to put my time and energy into them, I want to knit something I'm happy with. Have I used these cheap acrylics in my time? Yes, I have, when I was young and poor and didn't have access to better yarns. Now I do, and I have pretty much left these behind in the dust.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Am I a yarn snob? Yes, I prefer natural fibers and prefer to use them. However, there are some acrylics I will use made here in the US, but, again, they tend to be more expensive (not hugely in my opinion) than the mass merchandized acrylics. The major complaints are about the big, widely available acrylics, Red Heart and Caron, which often make the "store brand" yarns that one finds in Wal-Mart, K-Mart, and other big volume, low priced outlets. A decent yarn, IMO, should not have to be heat treated to soften it, it shouldn't split constantly, and it should not be harsh to work with. Many of the acrylics that people complain about are. But they buy them because they are cheap. Do they last forever, yes, but do they stay nice looking for years and years, not always. If I am going to put my time and energy into them, I want to knit something I'm happy with. Have I used these cheap acrylics in my time? Yes, I have, when I was young and poor and didn't have access to better yarns. Now I do, and I have pretty much left these behind in the dust.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Am I a yarn snob? Yes, I prefer natural fibers and prefer to use them. However, there are some acrylics I will use made here in the US, but, again, they tend to be more expensive (not hugely in my opinion) than the mass merchandized acrylics. The major complaints are about the big, widely available acrylics, Red Heart and Caron, which often make the "store brand" yarns that one finds in Wal-Mart, K-Mart, and other big volume, low priced outlets. A decent yarn, IMO, should not have to be heat treated to soften it, it shouldn't split constantly, and it should not be harsh to work with. Many of the acrylics that people complain about are. But they buy them because they are cheap. Do they last forever, yes, but do they stay nice looking for years and years, not always. If I am going to put my time and energy into them, I want to knit something I'm happy with. Have I used these cheap acrylics in my time? Yes, I have, when I was young and poor and didn't have access to better yarns. Now I do, and I have pretty much left these behind in the dust.


It's nice to get beyond those young and poor days, isn't it? If I had known that would happen, I wouldn't have bought so much stash early on ;~D.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Just close your eyes for a moment and imagine a world without acrylic yarns....most of us would have to severely curtail our crafting, I suspect.
Where I live, yarn snobbery is not really about fibre content, but more about the brand being used.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> If you're referring to the mutually supportive two that come to my mind, I was appalled more than amused. I can understand strong opinions and feelings, but not to that extent.


I refused to give up going out to dinner just so I could afford better yarn!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

barbdpayne said:


> Interesting that you feel you have to defend your choices as if people were attacking you because of your like of acrylic. I find your comment rather offensive. Because there are some of us who like natural fibers does not make us yarn snobs. I do not like acrylic because of the way it feels--I have no sensitivity to wool so it isn't a problem for me. I have time to hand wash items--though I don't find that I have to handwash knitted items very often and I don't find it a chore. I have rarely been disappointed by cashmere or alpaca or merino wool. I like knitting with them and I like how they look and I like that they come in many weights, qualities and colors. I like shopping in my local yarn shops because they are well stocked, with pleasant service and assistance and I would rather support them than a big box store which carries limited brands and qualities. I understand that cost is an important factor when buying yarn, but if that is the only factor, the on-line yarn stores have great sales and sometimes free shipping. If costs are equal, I would always pick a natural fibre over a manmade.


Why do you find this offensive?


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Not much yarn is produced in the US, I expect we have pretty much the same choices you do. Yes, there is nice acrylic yarn and a higher price doesn't guarantee nicer yarn.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

TheresaMary said:


> I use both, depending on the project and, in many cases, the recipient. I have managed to find expensive acrylics as well as wools. I've been occasionally disappointed in yarns of all types over the years, but mostly not. As others have said, acrylics have improved tremendously over what was available 40 and 50 years ago, when many of us may have made our first, lasting, impressions. I find some very soft, beautiful acrylics nowadays. And some wools that make my hands scream.
> 
> I'm sorry to see such negativity towards those who have a preference toward wool. If a practice offends, when directed at you, why would you think it otherwise, should you engage in it? (Rhetorical question. I know acrylic users also have been vilified. Not an attractive sentiment, no matter who is slinging it.)


I can only speak for myself, but I think this applies to many others too. For me it is the attitude of people who are so adamantly opposed to using anything synthetic and treating anyone who will use synthetics as something to scrape off the bottom of a shoe rather than what fiber anybody likes to use. Mostly it seems there is a knit and let knit attitude here...or crochet and let crochet. We're in favor of people making their own choices and allowing everyone else to do the same.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> If you're referring to the mutually supportive two that come to my mind, I was appalled more than amused. I can understand strong opinions and feelings, but not to that extent.


Probably we have the same characters in mind. Appalling, yes. But sometimes laughing is better than poison penning on the screen. I disliked the more personal attacks and had a really hard time with them.


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

I think acrylic yarn in the USA is getting better but I usually use wool. However, I bought several balls of acrylic yarn at the pound store when I was in England, it's lovely, soft, durable and best of all, washable. So perhaps there is a difference.


----------



## stashcoffin (Jun 20, 2015)

I use what I found on sale! So I shop from my stash. Some of it's wool, some acrylic, some other. I do want to ask a question: Is the process for manufacturing acrylic yarn (petroleum-based) any worse for our environment than the heavily nasty-chemical-laden process for making wool "super-wash"?


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

stashcoffin said:


> I use what I found on sale! So I shop from my stash. Some of it's wool, some acrylic, some other. I do want to ask a question: Is the process for manufacturing acrylic yarn (petroleum-based) any worse for our environment than the heavily nasty-chemical-laden process for making wool "super-wash"?


Good point.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I like acrylic/nylon yarn for baby things but prefer wool/silk blends for me.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't believe so, personally (I live in the USA)I buy the dk/sport weight that appeals to me and I don't have an issue with acrylic if I could buy the pricey yarns I would buy more wool but I can't and I am not displeased with what I make from the brands I have access to, I am jealous though it seems the best dk weight is from great britain james brett yarn but most of the better yarns are made in Turkey or China India now the acrylic I do have issues with for inconsistence is Redheart in particular it's abundantly available but the red in particular is like knitting with straw till you wash it more than once but we all have to remember what we express is opinions not fact we state how we feel about a given tool yarn pattern I take none of it to heart, I have my favorites and my less favorites I don't like using caron's simply soft unless I have no choice but I do love their pounders so as you can see it's all about one's opinion. :sm17: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## wendyinwonderland (Dec 28, 2013)

Wow. Thanks for answering my post. It sounds like you have a plantation. You have one of everything. I have a garden, too, around my house--but no polytunnel. Here in New York city I am glad to get a break in the winter.

I like to grow perennial crops, too. I have figs, grapes, apricot, tart cherry, currants, blackberry, raspberry, blueberry, cucumber, eggplant, cherry tomato, all kinds of herbs, and lots of flowers.
But not all of them have been harvested yet. My main crop is raspberries. I also have asparagus but none harvested yet.

It's great that the government provides a place for you to grow things. I know the people in Great Britain are very good gardeners. I saw some of the lovely gardens from the train from London to Folkstone a long time ago. Here in New York, there are "community gardens." Sometimes people have an individual plot and sometimes the whole area is worked by the group.



wendiam said:


> Here in the UK, all local authorities are bound to provide space for allotments if more than 6 people request it - however there is no timescale that they must abide by, so it could take a while to get one going. Allotments have been around for a very long time and are measured in rods. You can get a 5 rod plot or a 10 rod plot. I have a 10 rod plot which is approx. 80 x 30 feet, about the size of a doubles tennis court.
> On my allotment (plot) I have a small orchard with 1 apple, 1 cherry and 1 pear tree, 2 gooseberry bushes and a 10 foot run of raspberries. A 15 x 8 foot polytunnel growing tomatoes, cucumbers, aubergines, sweet potatoes, melons, pepper and chillies. I also have a strawberry bed and will grow veg all year round on the rest of the plot, depending on the season - Broad Beans, Elephant Garlic, Potatoes (early & maincrop) Brussel Sprouts, Swede, Carrots, Cabbages, Sweetcorn, Onions, Runner Beans, Peas, Butternut Squash, Summer Squashes and Pumpkins. Oh, and I have 2 small Rhubarb patches and a flower cutting garden as well as a teeny tiny fig tree.
> 
> There are over 200 individual plots on the allotment site where I have mine and we have a great community around us. Some Allotment sites are quite small, it all depends on the location and the local authority. There are allotments in London for instance that have waiting lists of up to 30 years - we only had to wait 6 months for this one, but 2.5 years for our previous one before we moved here.
> ...


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

I live in Florida so will never need wool. I prefer to knit with acrylics for children. My nieces/nephews appreciate what I make and also appreciate that acrylic can be thrown into the washer/dryer with no hassle. I can't imagine a new Mom wanting to spend time hand-washing and blocking a baby blanket instead of spending time with her new baby.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> It's nice to get beyond those young and poor days, isn't it? If I had known that would happen, I wouldn't have bought so much stash early on ;~D.


Absolutely. And I've noticed that there are just as many yarn snobs who wouldn't knit with anything other than acrylics.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Years ago I used to only use wool or a blend, except for baby gifts. My thought was if I'm going to the trouble and time to knit something I want the end result to be lovely, not cheap and nasty...
Then wool yarn became so expensive I started to use synthetic yarns more. 
For myself, I still prefer wool or a blend which is mainly wool, because it's warmer. I have seen some horrible synthetic yarns and not bought them. I've seen plenty of nicer synthetic yarns and do use the softer ones. Some synthetic yarns feel very hard to the touch, others feel lovely and soft... I recall squeaky synthetics also... Generally, I think synthetic yarns are better than they were years ago...


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

stashcoffin said:


> I use what I found on sale! So I shop from my stash. Some of it's wool, some acrylic, some other. I do want to ask a question: Is the process for manufacturing acrylic yarn (petroleum-based) any worse for our environment than the heavily nasty-chemical-laden process for making wool "super-wash"?


Raising sheep isn't exactly good for the environment either.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Probably we have the same characters in mind. Appalling, yes. But sometimes laughing is better than poison penning on the screen. I disliked the more personal attacks and had a really hard time with them.


Yes, I had a really hard time with those personal attacks at that time, too. The Attic and the endless attacks there, however, (I'm not referring to longtime, regular members) really toughened me up to being able to withstand just about anything short term. Those who behave like dogs tearing something to death, however, wear me out (I've had over 2.5 dozen dogs over my lifetime and have never seen anything like it among or between the dogs).


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> Raising sheep isn't exactly good for the environment either.


No factory farming is environmentally friendly. And we are now so far distanced from where our food and clothing come from most people have no idea. Small scale farming of sheep is not harmful.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I knit primarily with acrylics. Some of the older thrift store yarn is scratchy, but I have yet to find a squeaky yarn. I have not found any of the "modern" yarn to be that scratchy. I knit primarily for charities or fund raising, so acrylic is a necessity. Only my older friends and family will properly care for wool, so if knitting for kids or young adults, there is no point in spending the time to knit an item to have it destroyed in the first wash, or to not used because it requires too much care.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

SAMkewel said:


> Yes, I had a really hard time with those personal attacks at that time, too. The Attic and the endless attacks there, however, (I'm not referring to longtime, regular members) really toughened me up to being able to withstand just about anything short term. Those who behave like dogs tearing something to death, however, wear me out (I've had over 2.5 dozen dogs over my lifetime and have never seen anything like it among or between the dogs).


I couldn't say what went on in other places like Chit Chat or The Attic. I don't often look in at Chit Chat and rarely check out The Attic. Attics are for those things we want to forget exist, aren't they? It should be an oubliette.


----------



## Christhilf (Sep 28, 2016)

I knit for charity and my 4 great grandaughters...only use acrylic yarn. Cannot see the point of expensive yarn with young children, ease of washing is important. I find the acrylic yarns soft and easy to handle. Order all of my yarn from Herrschners, on line. The new "cakes" of yarn by Premier are so soft and true colors.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dances with Wool said:


> I left the attic. My life is way too short to spend it arguing. Since I retired I prefer to spend my life in nicer ways.


Umm ... not _every_ topic in The Attic is political in nature or has flame-wars that descend into childish verbal abuse. You might check out some of the older, _ongoing_ topics there; you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I use acrylic yarns for about everything except socks. I like Merino yarn with 20% nylon for longer wear. Wool has always made me itch so I very seldom use it. Merino is so soft that it doesn't bother me.


----------



## leesadupree (Mar 22, 2016)

Knitting is a very tactile hobby. Acrylics are perfectly serviceable yarns, and there are higher quality acrylics that are soft. But the pleasure I get out of knitting with a wool silk blend or an alpaca yarn really adds to my enjoyment of the process. So I don't feel guilty for treating myself to really good yarn. I use acrylics for children's garments and for charity knitting.

Really, hand washing with Eucalan is a breeze. Easier than machine washing, IMHO. A squirt of Eucalan in clean water in my sink; let the garment soak for 30 minutes; then roll that puppy up like a burrito in a large towel. Step firmly on the burrito, going edge to edge; rotate 90 degrees; repeat until you have stomped on all four sides. When you unroll your burrito, your garment is practically dry already. Lay flat on a dry towel, blocking with pins as needed if it's lacework, and you have a beautiful hand knit, hand washed, with very little fuss. I volunteer to wash the good hand knits I've given to family members, to save them the trouble.


----------



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

I have used about every kind of wool, acrylic, cotton and blends there. I never pay full price. I usually get my yarn 60-75% off and I have hundreds of skeins in my stash. I consider the project and the recipient for the yarn. I say whatever works is fine.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> I refused to give up going out to dinner just so I could afford better yarn!


Yes! I remember _that_ tirade!

I wish I could understand myself.

Pre-menopause, I wasn't able to wear wool or work it without paying with itchiness, much sneezing, and runny eyes and nose. So, I knit with acrylics.

Since menopause, I can wear some wool, and have no irritation knitting with any kind of wool.

Can anyone explain to me why the wool yarns I have collected since then are more likely to remain untouched in my stash, while the acrylics get used sooner??


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love yarn and am enjoying building my stash, I use what I can afford to for an item....


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

SAMkewel said:


> Yes, I had a really hard time with those personal attacks at that time, too. The Attic and the endless attacks there, however, (I'm not referring to longtime, regular members) really toughened me up to being able to withstand just about anything short term. Those who behave like dogs tearing something to death, however, wear me out (I've had over 2.5 dozen dogs over my lifetime and have never seen anything like it among or between the dogs).


YouTube is great for numbing people. I think everyone had at least one commenter message him that he should kill himself, sometimes for trivial reasons. Come on, why would you do that? And yes, some dog lovers online are psychopaths. In relation to yarn, I generally dislike going to yarn stores because the ladies running them are suspicious and somewhat arrogant when they find out you're looking for a regular acrylic-wool blend instead of expensive merino. I'm aware that they need money to live, but I'm still buying stuff when their shop is empty, just as restaurants don't kick out people that only order coffee. We acrylic lovers tend to get a bit bitter being treated like that, big box stores don't exist everywhere.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

MashaBistitchual said:


> YouTube is great for numbing people. I think everyone had at least one commenter message him that he should kill himself, sometimes for trivial reasons. Come on, why would you do that? And yes, some dog lovers online are psychopaths. In relation to yarn, I generally dislike going to yarn stores because the ladies running them are suspicious and somewhat arrogant when they find out you're looking for a regular acrylic-wool blend instead of expensive merino. I'm aware that they need money to live, but I'm still buying stuff when their shop is empty, just as restaurants don't kick out people that only order coffee. We acrylic lovers tend to get a bit bitter being treated like that, big box stores don't exist everywhere.


Probably the main reason that local yarn shops don't carry a bigger range of acrylic yarns, is because they don't have the ability to purchase in the quantities that the larger stores can, and therefore the prices can't be competetive on the most common brands sold in the big stores.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

island stasher said:


> For pure affordability, as well as ease of care, I knit with acrylic. Occasionally, if I have extra to spend, I buy something a bit fancier.


Me too.


----------



## MclareB (Aug 7, 2016)

I have always used acrylic yarn and been very satisfied with the results. When I give an item as a gift, I include the washing directions from the label.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Every type yarn has its good and bad. Wool is lovely to work with, but it's itchy next to my skin. It also has special needs for washing and storage. And cost for good quality wool can be prohibitive. I love it for outer garments and shawls. However acrylic is my go to for easy care and often used items. Whenever I am asked what is the best yarn, I say it's the one you like for the project you have in mind. Yarn snobs might turn up their noses at acrylic, but there's no denying it has some very desirable properties that natural fibers cannot deliver. While still affordable, good quality acrylic is not cheap.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Fiber snobs live everywhere. For those of us who cannot tolerate animal fibers, synthetics save the day.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MashaBistitchual said:


> ... I generally dislike going to yarn stores because the ladies running them are suspicious and somewhat arrogant when they find out you're looking for a regular acrylic-wool blend instead of expensive merino. I'm aware that they need money to live, but I'm still buying stuff when their shop is empty, just as restaurants don't kick out people that only order coffee. *We acrylic lovers tend to get a bit bitter being treated like that*, big box stores don't exist everywhere.


Yes, we do become embittered, and it's every LYS we enter (after being treated as pariahs at the first one) that suffer from our lack of patronage.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MclareB said:


> I have always used acrylic yarn and been very satisfied with the results. When I give an item as a gift, I include the washing directions from the label.


Recently, the wife of a dear friend of my husband asked me to knit her a shawl like the one I was wearing. No, she wouldn't accept that one. She wanted it in black. Fingering weight. Of course, my enormous stash had none. I asked at knitting group, and one had some - two balls. Full tale at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/pimpelliese-6

It'll be a cold day in Hell before I give anyone anything knit by me in wool again.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Recently, the wife of a dear friend of my husband asked me to knit her a shawl like the one I was wearing. No, she wouldn't accept that one. She wanted it in black. Fingering weight. Of course, my enormous stash had none. I asked at knitting group, and one had some - two balls. Full tale at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/pimpelliese-6
> 
> It'll be a cold day in Hell before I give anyone anything knit by me in wool again.


Hi Jessica-Jean! I read the tale, and I admire the way you dealt with the situation. I'm not sure I could have been as gracious. I have what I call "a fast mouth", and sarcasm often spills out before I can clamp my jaw shut. Black? Are you kidding me? 
And as for her daughter "accidentally" putting it in the wash....well WHO told her to wash it? Or WHY was it ever mingled with the regular laundry? I don't think she had the proper appreciation for the first one, and certainly doesn't deserve another. JMHO.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Recently, the wife of a dear friend of my husband asked me to knit her a shawl like the one I was wearing. No, she wouldn't accept that one. She wanted it in black. Fingering weight. Of course, my enormous stash had none. I asked at knitting group, and one had some - two balls. Full tale at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/pimpelliese-6
> 
> It'll be a cold day in Hell before I give anyone anything knit by me in wool again.


You and me, both. I rarely knit something in wool for myself but never for others. That attitude has something to do with a friend of my son's who had to have a wool hat and scarf set, was given yarn labels and verbal warnings, and washed it in hot water in the washer anyway, followed by rather nasty remarks on his part. That was enough to shut me down.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Recently, the wife of a dear friend of my husband asked me to knit her a shawl like the one I was wearing. No, she wouldn't accept that one. She wanted it in black. Fingering weight. Of course, my enormous stash had none. I asked at knitting group, and one had some - two balls. Full tale at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/pimpelliese-6
> 
> It'll be a cold day in Hell before I give anyone anything knit by me in wool again.


18-03-2016

Well, I did knit it with the Kroy. However, one of the others in the knitting group admired it, so I gave it to her instead. She will treat it better! 
Photos at: http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/pimpelliese-4

01-01-2017

On Christmas Eve, she showed me her version in-progress; worsted weight acrylic yarn in a dark burgundy. OK. I needn't feel guilty for not replacing the shrunken one. Whew!

I'm confused on who knit the burgundy shawl. Michel's wife? She knew how to knit one herself?! Randi


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandi15 said:


> ... 01-01-2017
> 
> On Christmas Eve, she showed me her version in-progress; worsted weight acrylic yarn in a dark burgundy. OK. I needn't feel guilty for not replacing the shrunken one. Whew!
> 
> I'm confused on who knit the burgundy shawl. Michel's wife? She knew how to knit one herself?! Randi


Yes, turns out she knows how to knit. I don't know if she followed the pattern or followed the stitching of the shrunken one - and I don't care. She won't be getting any more knits from me, that's sure.

It seems that all these women - immigrants from the Middle-East - are *able* to do _everything_, but don't share my passion for yarny activities. Knitting, crochet, embroidery, sewing, cooking, baking - they do it all as necessary.


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, turns out she knows how to knit. I don't know if she followed the pattern or followed the stitching of the shrunken one - and I don't care. She won't be getting any more knits from me, that's sure.
> 
> It seems that all these women - immigrants from the Middle-East - are *able* to do _everything_, but don't share my passion for yarny activities. Knitting, crochet, embroidery, sewing, cooking, baking - they do it all as necessary.


Strange, using a person like that. I hope it didn't ruin your husband's friendship with Michel. Quite an awkward situation.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandi15 said:


> Strange, using a person like that. I hope it didn't ruin your husband's friendship with Michel. Quite an awkward situation.


I love my husband, but of such things he's oblivious. As long as Michel does nearly-free work on the car - tire and oil changes, topping up other fluids - he'll maintain the friendship. It was my user-spouse who strongly suggested I make her the first shawl, because they're always so gracious to us. I did; I won't again.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have to admit that I get a bit defensive about using acrylic yarn, whether it is snooty LYS staff or a former KP member who insisted that if we shopped better or made better life choices, we too could knit, with better yarn.

No one should have to justify their yarn choices. If you prefer using natural fibers, go for it. For me, in the demographic I primarily knit for, the use of natural fibers is a waste of time and money.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

There are many good acrylic yarns in the USA too. Even our Red Heart Super Saver has softened some and is nicer to knit with. There will always be some who are quick to judge


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> There are many good acrylic yarns in the USA too. Even our Red Heart Super Saver has softened some and is nicer to knit with. *There will always be some who are quick to judge*


I don't think it's a question of too quick to judge, but more the interior _need_ of some to try to make themselves appear superior to others. They end up making fools of themselves.

Me? I seem to have the _need_ to play with yarn, be it high-end wool or synthetic leftovers from a rug factory. About the only thing I haven't tried working with needles or hooks is wire.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> I have to admit that I get a bit defensive about using acrylic yarn, whether it is snooty LYS staff or a former KP member who insisted that if we shopped better or made better life choices, we too could knit, with better yarn.
> 
> No one should have to justify their yarn choices. If you prefer using natural fibers, go for it. For me, in the demographic I primarily knit for, the use of natural fibers is a waste of time and money.


You make a very good point. I also feel that way about quilt fabric. I buy what I like/what I can afford/what works for what I need.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> I have to admit that I get a bit defensive about using acrylic yarn, whether it is snooty LYS staff or a former KP member who insisted that if we shopped better or made better life choices, we too could knit, with better yarn.
> 
> No one should have to justify their yarn choices. If you prefer using natural fibers, go for it. For me, in the demographic I primarily knit for, the use of natural fibers is a waste of time and money.


Denigrating others' choices is in poor taste and made it obvious that the former KP member AKa *bleeped* was undoubtedly a very insecure person. In a way I pity her. Still, a bully is a bully and I'm glad I don't see posts from that person these days.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I don't think it's a question of too quick to judge, but more the interior _need_ of some to try to make themselves appear superior to others. They end up making fools of themselves.
> 
> Me? I seem to have the _need_ to play with yarn, be it high-end wool or synthetic leftovers from a rug factory. About the only thing I haven't tried working with needles or hooks is wire.


I did try that about 10 years ago. For me it was an exercise in total frustration, so back to the soft stuff for me :~).


----------



## grandi15 (Jul 12, 2016)

Has anyone tried the plastic bag yarn or t-shirt yarn? 

Years ago I was given a small oval rug crocheted with plarn, very cute and colorful, and I love it. I use it inside the back door, in the laundry/mud room. It washes easily, hangs on the deck rail to dry, and will last forever.

I tried to crochet with plarn after I received that rug, but didn't know yet at that time that my lack of coordination with it wasn't all the plarns fault, but much later I was diagnosed with spinal stenosis that had been steadily destroying the nerves in my extremities, and continues to do so, which greatly limits the crafts I can do and the materials I can work with.

I really had wanted to make some of those rugs, but had to give up on that idea.

I've never tried t-shirt yarn, but even if I were able to do it, I don't think I would know what to make with it anyway. I've never even used chunky or bulky yarn, because it came out after my cluxiness had progressed. 

I wonder if there will be knitting and crocheting in heaven. I guess there won't be much use for it, but it would be fun. Imagine having no limits in materials, colors, designing aptitude, or physical ability. Wow! Here we say, "The sky's the limit!", but not there. Goofy, aren't I? Randi


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

grandi15 said:


> Has anyone tried the plastic bag yarn or t-shirt yarn?
> 
> Years ago I was given a small oval rug crocheted with plarn, very cute and colorful, and I love it. I use it inside the back door, in the laundry/mud room. It washes easily, hangs on the deck rail to dry, and will last forever.
> 
> ...


Two sweet ladies stop at my door a couple times a month to read their Bible to me and talk about the end of the world. Last time, as they were leaving, I said that I did not believe that God would ever be mean enough to end the world before I had used up all my yarn. The first Lady just smiled as she left. The second one kind of whispered "I know- I sew and have so much material--- I hope you're right!"


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

vikicooks said:


> Two sweet ladies stop at my door a couple times a month to read their Bible to me and talk about the end of the world. Last time, as they were leaving, I said that I did not believe that God would ever be mean enough to end the world before I had used up all my yarn. The first Lady just smiled as she left. The second one kind of whispered "I know- I sew and have so much material--- I hope you're right!"


Sweet story!!!


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

Aunty M said:


> Probably the main reason that local yarn shops don't carry a bigger range of acrylic yarns, is because they don't have the ability to purchase in the quantities that the larger stores can, and therefore the prices can't be competetive on the most common brands sold in the big stores.


Large manufacturers of acrylic yarns (in the US at least) limit the number of shops/stores in any given area that can carry their yarns. This is to "protect" their largest customers and to protect themselves against "price wars" on their products.


----------



## Shintoga (Apr 8, 2014)

grandi15 said:


> Has anyone tried the plastic bag yarn or t-shirt yarn?


I made a bag with T-shirt yarn last year, which I never actually finished as I ran out when doing the handles. I just enjoyed using it as it was something 'different', but it was harder on my hands than regular DK or even chunky yarn - it does knit up quickly as you need bigger needles. Not sure about how it holds up over time, though.


----------



## dodin (Aug 17, 2011)

wendiam said:


> I have seen a lot of comments on here about acrylic yarns, most of them negative. Here in the UK, I rarely use pure wool as I prefer the polyester acrylic mix for durability and machine washability. I don't find them squeaky or scratchy and unless they are super cheap, usually soft and very wearable. As I also work full time, have a garden, an allotment and am studying, I don't have time to hand wash my woollens.
> 
> Is the acrylic yarn in the rest of the world (USA?) made differently, or of such poor quality, to be relatively disliked overall?
> 
> Just interested, as so many of you seem to prefer wool to acrylic yarn.


Well, I have used all types of yarn and most of the time I will work with acrylic because I make baby and toddler things and machine washability is of primary importance. Many years ago,(I am 80) there were very few choices. There was wool, cotton, angora that I remember. Then in the late 50s they came out with nylon and rayon combo. I did not like it and when they came out with orlon and all the other synthetics, they were poor quality. But since the invention of acrylics, they have in some cases surpassed natural fibers. 
I judge a yarn by its texture and suppleness. The color seals the deal.


----------



## dodin (Aug 17, 2011)

SAMkewel ---I totally agree. I hate yarn snobs. To each his own.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I am allergic to wool. I only ever use wool with facial mask - and mostly for things that are meant to be sold , not for myself, or for heavy winter socks and slippers - looks like we all tend to get cold feet in the winter (me, my husband and son, that is) while sitting motionless in front of a computer or something, feet down and all...

I do get all kinds of animal fibers though, in hopes of one day finding one I am not allergic to.
So far (besides silk) non did the trick - all trigger asthma for me, some more, some less...


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

galbiez said:


> I try to avoid acrylic. Remember that it melts, so if a garment is exposed to heat or flames......


Unless you are actually IN a fire (in which case the clothing would be the least of your worries) you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about in this respect.

Professional opinion of polymer research specialist.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Unless you are actually IN a fire (in which case the clothing would be the least of your worries) you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about in this respect.
> 
> Professional opinion of polymer research specialist.


Thank you for that. That's what I've always suspected in spite of those who believe wearing acrylics makes us walking fires waiting to happen. I've neither seen it nor read it in any form of the media other than KP some years back.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> Unless you are actually IN a fire (in which case the clothing would be the least of your worries) you have absolutely NOTHING to worry about in this respect.
> 
> Professional opinion of polymer research specialist.


But..but..what about spontaneous human/acrylic combustion? We gotta worry about that!
lol
It irks me when people say acrylic yarn socks make your feet sweat. They also say wool is warmer. Feet sweat, the warmer they are the more they sweat. It follows that wool socks would make your feet sweat more. It is true acrylic doesn't breathe like wool and therefore feet can feel sweatier. That's why I don't like all acrylic socks.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> But..but..what about spontaneous human/acrylic combustion? We gotta worry about that!
> lol
> It irks me when people say acrylic yarn socks make your feet sweat. They also say wool is warmer. Feet sweat, the warmer they are the more they sweat. It follows that wool socks would make your feet sweat more. It is true acrylic doesn't breathe like wool and therefore feet can feel sweatier. That's why I don't like all acrylic socks.


Oh dang! How did I forget about that?!

I guess the best solution for the sock problem is to wear what pleases you. Some things, and yarn choices appears to be one, will never be agreed upon by all. The good news is that we can make our own choices regardless of what anyone else thinks ;~).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

GrumpyGramma said:


> But..but..what about spontaneous human/acrylic combustion? We gotta worry about that!
> lol
> It irks me when people say acrylic yarn socks make your feet sweat. They also say wool is warmer. Feet sweat, the warmer they are the more they sweat. It follows that wool socks would make your feet sweat more. It is true acrylic doesn't breathe like wool and therefore feet can feel sweatier. That's why I don't like all acrylic socks.


Yet ... what about the "technical" fabrics used in every layer of the many layers worn by outdoor enthusiasts? Yes, some of the _winter_ undies have merino wool, but _most_ of those "technical" fabrics - touted for their breathability, water-repellancy, light weight, etc. are man-made fibres, i.e. synthetics

For about the price of a skein of quality sock yarn, if not as pretty: https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5040-874/Light-Hiker-Micro-Crew-Socks. Scroll down to see the fibre percentages; I dare say they'll outlast hand-knit socks. :sm17:

Cyclists _sweat_, but can ride for hours of high-exertion and arrive skin-dry in wind, rain, snow, etc. when wearing such: https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5034-302/Revolution-Jacket

All fibres have their place. Standing at a bus stop during a blizzard is more comfortable when dressed accordingly. Climbing Mount Whitney on a fine summer day comfortably requires different clothing.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> I am allergic to wool. I only ever use wool with facial mask - and mostly for things that are meant to be sold , not for myself, or for heavy winter socks and slippers - looks like we all tend to get cold feet in the winter (me, my husband and son, that is) while sitting motionless in front of a computer or something, feet down and all...
> 
> I do get all kinds of animal fibers though, in hopes of one day finding one I am not allergic to.
> So far (besides silk) non did the trick - all trigger asthma for me, some more, some less...


Have you used any plant fibres, such as cotton, linen or bamboo? If not, they may also be good for you to use.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

IMHO, many people are yarn/wool snobs.

I use both, depends on who I am knitting for, and how I know they will wash the item.

So long as you enjoy what you do, it doesn't matter.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Aunty M said:


> Have you used any plant fibres, such as cotton, linen or bamboo? If not, they may also be good for you to use.


I have no reaction to any plant fibers (they are usually also sleek, they don't shed little hairs that can be taken in with a breath) and use them widely - but they aren't suitable in the winter, not here anyway, and I so love some of the colors of some of the animal fiber wools... and also to the softness of, say, rabbit angora - I just want to hug the skeins I have - alas, I can't breather around them... that's probably why I keep on trying, in hopes of one day finding something that would be suitable for me. Alas, most times they are sheep wool blends... or alpaca, which, surprisingly, proved to be even worst for me.

And as for socks and sweaty feet - tactel microfiber is probably the best solution.

I think the myth of acrylic being a fire hazard comes probably from the wild use of celluloid in the 19th century... And celluloid is, yes, very flammable. But the two things don't have much in common - except they are both polymers, but, let's face it, so is wool... and so are we. :sm08:


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yet ... what about the "technical" fabrics used in every layer of the many layers worn by outdoor enthusiasts? Yes, some of the _winter_ undies have merino wool, but _most_ of those "technical" fabrics - touted for their breathability, water-repellancy, light weight, etc. are man-made fibres, i.e. synthetics
> 
> For about the price of a skein of quality sock yarn, if not as pretty: https://www.mec.ca/en/product/5040-874/Light-Hiker-Micro-Crew-Socks. Scroll down to see the fibre percentages; I dare say they'll outlast hand-knit socks. :sm17:
> 
> ...


The yarns I use are the more old fashioned kind, not high tech/high performance. And no way would I spend $27 to make a pair of socks, I can get quality sock yarns for much less. As for the blizzard: more comfortable or less miserable? 
:sm17:

It seems we generally agree that knitting or crocheting with whatever yarns you like is what you should do. Works for me. Now back to my crochet with Caron One Pound.


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

In Mexico, wool is not popular. People preffers acrilyc or any other sinthetic fibre.
Perhaps a mixture wool/acrilyc


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

HandyFamily said:


> I have no reaction to any plant fibers (they are usually also sleek, they don't shed little hairs that can be taken in with a breath) and use them widely - but they aren't suitable in the winter, not here anyway, and I so love some of the colors of some of the animal fiber wools... and also to the softness of, say, rabbit angora - I just want to hug the skeins I have - alas, I can't breather around them... that's probably why I keep on trying, in hopes of one day finding something that would be suitable for me. Alas, most times they are sheep wool blends... or alpaca, which, surprisingly, proved to be even worst for me.
> 
> And as for socks and sweaty feet - tactel microfiber is probably the best solution.
> 
> I think the myth of acrylic being a fire hazard comes probably from the wild use of celluloid in the 19th century... And celluloid is, yes, very flammable. But the two things don't have much in common - except they are both polymers, but, let's face it, so is wool... and so are we. :sm08:


Your health is always the most important thing, so using what keeps you breathing sounds like a great idea to me. :sm01:


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

what I want to know is if you only wear Acrylic how do you stay warm in the winter? I would freeze to death if I didn't have at least 1 layer of wool on. When it gets real cold I have 2 on plus a tee shirt to stay warm.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> what I want to know is if you only wear Acrylic how do you stay warm in the winter? I would freeze to death if I didn't have at least 1 layer of wool on. When it gets real cold I have 2 on plus a tee shirt to stay warm.


I live in Michigan. I'm cold year around unless it's in the 90's. I have both wool and acrylic sweaters, usually two on at a time--slip over and cardigan. I cannot tell the difference comfort-wise between wool and acrylic. At times I wear a lightweight cotton cardigan and can definitely tell the difference there. Perhaps I'm weird, but this is my story and I'm sticking to it ;~D. There are multiple weights of any yarn and I lean heavily toward bulky weigh except with cottons.

I do wear thermal underwear in the winter under my two sweaters.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Victor_ said:


> In Mexico, wool is not popular. People prefer acrylic or any other synthetic fibre.
> Perhaps a mixture wool/acrylic


Is it that knitters do not _want_ to use wool, or is it simply not as available as synthetics?

During my several 3-month 'visits' to my in-laws in Syria, I was dismayed to find that - in a land where sheep abound and are on every table - there seems to be zero wool production. There are (or were, pre-civil-war) yarn stores, but none of the yarns were made in Syria, and 90% had zero wool percentage. Most of the families I got to know had washing machines; none had a clothes dryer. There is no central heating; but indoor temperatures in winter in every room except the (small, windowless) kitchens is the same as outdoors. Yes, their winters - by the shores of the Mediterranean - aren't anything akin to Montreal's. Outdoor temperatures of 10 to 15 degrees Celsius are great for winter! Outside, I wear flip-flops, jeans, and a t-shirt.
The same temperatures indoors though ... I reach for extra layers (shawl and sweatshirt over my t-shirt, knit cap, and woolly socks) and would have loved to have access to wool yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

barbara97801 said:


> what I want to know is if you only wear Acrylic how do you stay warm in the winter? I would freeze to death if I didn't have at least 1 layer of wool on. When it gets real cold I have 2 on plus a tee shirt to stay warm.


Will you grant that Montreal's winters are really cold?
If so, would it surprise you to learn that it's possible to keep warm without wearing much wool? 
In winter I usually wear:
wool or cotton: socks (Made in China, bought at Costco), hand-knit mittens (as liners)
cotton: bra, underpants, t-shirt, jeans (unlined)
acrylic: fleecy jacket (or two in colder weather), hand-knit cap, hand-knit scarf
Nylon: windbreaker, exterior mittens
various synthetics: men's lace-up hiking boots
I keep warm wearing those things every winter since 1970-71, as have my spouse and children.
I do have a couple of leather coats - one bought and one through Freecycle - but I'll never wear them out. Last winter, I didn't wear either even once.

To keep warm in the cold - be it just a tad below comfortable 'room temperature' or as cold as a walk-in deep-freeze - what a warm-blooded body needs is immobile air-pockets between skin and exterior. Knits - wool or not - provide that, as do acrylic fleecies. The immobility of the air-pockets is assured by either layers of such garments or a thin layer of windproof nylon fabric.

People who *insist* that a body can _only_ be kept warm with natural wool ... are pulling the wool over their own eyes.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Will you grant that Montreal's winters are really cold?
> If so, would it surprise you to learn that it's possible to keep warm without wearing much wool?
> In winter I usually wear:
> wool or cotton: socks (Made in China, bought at Costco), hand-knit mittens (as liners)
> ...


Thanks for the breakdown. I see some changes I could try based on your experience since I own all of the components but never thought to combine them ;~D.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Thanks for the breakdown. I see some changes I could try based on your experience since I own all of the components but never thought to combine them ;~D.


I might add that I haven't worn a thick 'winter' coat in years. Too big, too bulky, and often too damned heavy. It's also a bitch to try buckling a car's seat-belt over one! Do I look like a fashion plate? No, but I haven't had any bits frostbitten either. Comfort trumps fashion in my book. No, not many (if _any_) of my components are colour-matching. I don't care.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I might add that I haven't worn a thick 'winter' coat in years. Too big, too bulky, and often too damned heavy. It's also a bitch to try buckling a car's seat-belt over one! Do I look like a fashion plate? No, but I haven't had any bits frostbitten either. Comfort trumps fashion in my book. No, not many (if _any_) of my components are colour-matching. I don't care.


I have a favorite winter jacket that is almost weightless, made of those horrible manmade fibers and warmer than any predecessor--a Lands' End on sale rated at 20 degrees below 0 F. It has tons of pockets inside and out, a real no-no for women's wear. I left the fashion plate stuff to my mother and her sister by the time I was 11 and nearly eight inches taller than they. Somehow they found that intimidating enough to get off my case, as did my brother who was 29 months older and three inches shorter, heh-heh-heh. Isn't perception odd? I was the non-agressor of the bunch. Comfort has always trumped fashion in my estimation. I was somewhat hung up on matching colors decades ago, but that got in the way of comfort, so, you know.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Have to say I agree with you ladies for the most part. I live a little farther south 100 miles south of the Canadian border. I have one wool clothing item, a hat I made. I have a bulky coat, but generally don't put it on till I get where I am going. A shirt and sweat shirt are warm enough unless I am outside for awhile. I do add thermal underwear (bottom only) if I am out shoveling snow. I do try to make sure my ensembles aren't too garish in color, but when you wear blue jeans and a blue coat, that is pretty darned easy. In summer it is generic jeans, tee/polo shirts, in winter I trade the tee or polo shirts for sweat shirts. Because I am right on the cusp of kids/women's sizes in shoes, I get kids boots whenever I can find some to fit. They are half the price and I have yet to find attractive women's boots that keep your feet warm and dry.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> ... Because I am right on the cusp of kids/women's sizes in shoes, I get kids boots whenever I can find some to fit. They are half the price and I have yet to find attractive women's boots that keep your feet warm and dry.


I'm often told by shorter folk that they wish they had my height. Well, I wish I had your feet! I outgrew childrens' shoe sizes before I entered _kindergarten_, and outgrew 'normal' women's sizes by age 10, to end up at size 13. Yes, there are a few makers of women's size 13, but they're either super expensive or super crappy quality - when not both. In grade 12, I had my last pair of women's boots. Size 12 (yes, they hurt!), fire-engine red, and nearly knee-high. I was almost happy they didn't even last one NYC winter. I cannot understand wearing footwear that damages feet! I haven't worn painful footwear since. Shoestore salesmen are only there to move product. They lie when they swear that it'll stretch!! And so does the corner shoemaker who puts your shoes on a stretcher and promises they'll be looser tomorrow! :sm25:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm often told by shorter folk that they wish they had my height. Well, I wish I had your feet! I outgrew childrens' shoe sizes before I entered _kindergarten_, and outgrew 'normal' women's sizes by age 10, to end up at size 13. Yes, there are a few makers of women's size 13, but they're either super expensive or super crappy quality - when not both. In grade 12, I had my last pair of women's boots. Size 12 (yes, they hurt!), fire-engine red, and nearly knee-high. I was almost happy they didn't even last one NYC winter. I cannot understand wearing footwear that damages feet! I haven't worn painful footwear since. Shoestore salesmen are only there to move product. They lie when they swear that it'll stretch!! And so does the corner shoemaker who puts your shoes on a stretcher and promises they'll be looser tomorrow! :sm25:


Um, about those shoe store salespeople/corner cobblers (I find women to be just as, um, lacking in forthcomingness). Between my mother who insisted I wore the same size shoe she did (7AA) when I actually wore an 8B at that time and now a 9.5W, I learned early on never to ask for or accept shoe-fitting assistance from anyone. Mommy dearest also insisted that shoe sizes never change after the age of 18 and refused to have her feet measured, ever. I don't know how she stood the pain, especially in the ever present high heels she wore until the arthritis that developed in her feet and ankles got so bad she couldn't wear shoes at all. That's what slavery to fashion will do for you. Carry on :~D.


----------



## dodin (Aug 17, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> I am allergic to wool. I only ever use wool with facial mask - and mostly for things that are meant to be sold , not for myself, or for heavy winter socks and slippers - looks like we all tend to get cold feet in the winter (me, my husband and son, that is) while sitting motionless in front of a computer or something, feet down and all...
> 
> I do get all kinds of animal fibers though, in hopes of one day finding one I am not allergic to.
> So far (besides silk) non did the trick - all trigger asthma for me, some more, some less...


Stay away from the animal products and go for the acrylics and cottons.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

HandyFamily said:


> ...
> I think the myth of acrylic being a fire hazard comes probably from the wild use of celluloid in the 19th century... And celluloid is, yes, very flammable. But the two things don't have much in common - except they are both polymers, but, let's face it, so is wool... and so are we. :sm08:


Also, in the 19th century, open flames were much more common, such as lantern & candle light, some cooked over open fireplaces, & so on. Today we heat most homes without using open flames, & many people cook with electricity. I have a gas stove, but the flames are small & it's easy to stay away from them.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

barbara97801 said:


> what I want to know is if you only wear Acrylic how do you stay warm in the winter? I would freeze to death if I didn't have at least 1 layer of wool on. When it gets real cold I have 2 on plus a tee shirt to stay warm.


I ride a motorcycle year-round & have ridden in all types of weather, even in the snow through Raton Pass between New Mexico & Colorado. I've never worn wool anything, instead depending on layers, with my water-proof rain suit on the outside to help break the wind's effects. I'm not saying I wasn't cold in that snow, but I think even had I been wearing a woolen sweater, I would have been cold. Riding in cold weather increases the chill factor a great deal, increasing more as your speed increases. I do look like the Michelin Woman in that rain jacket & layered under it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> I ride a motorcycle year-round & have ridden in all types of weather, even in the snow through Raton Pass between New Mexico & Colorado. I've never worn wool anything, instead depending on layers, with my water-proof rain suit on the outside to help break the wind's effects. I'm not saying I wasn't cold in that snow, but I think even had I been wearing a woolen sweater, I would have been cold. Riding in cold weather increases the chill factor a great deal, increasing more as your speed increases. I do look like the Michelin Woman in that rain jacket & layered under it!


I'm betting that you need more layers - sitting relatively immobile on a motorbike - than I do when bicycling in mid-winter.

When I first began to ride through the winter, I found my face was suffering from lack of covering. So, I blew $15 on a down-filled balaclava. I wore it a couple of times. It seems it was designed for duck-hunters - sitting immobile in the pre-dawn chill waiting for their targets - not for an active body. After my mere 20-minute ride to or from work, my head was soaked in sweat and my face was scarlet! Warm, yes. Too warm, also yes. Even balaclavas designed for skiers are too hot for winter bicycling. Downhill skiers face wind, but aren't muscularly 'working' as much as bicyclists and producing as much excess body heat. 
My winter cycling layers were far fewer than I had at first expected. Thin wool cap - that also covers the forehead - under my helmet. Ordinary sweat-pants. Wool or fleecy mittens with windproof over-mittens. Wool workman's socks in hiking boots. A scarf wrapped loosely around neck and lower face. Fleecy shirt over t-shirt and windbreaker - with lots of reflective tape - on top. Ugly but visible is my mantra. As long as ears, fingers, and toes are kept from frostbite, all's good.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am finding that my days of "youth" shoes are numbered. My feet are getting wider (without weight gain) and I agree with all who say comfort trumps fashion. Recently saw a light weight balaclava type garment (synthetic fibers) that can be used pulled up over your head/face or worn as a cowl. It wasn't particularly expensive, but decision on purchase is pending, because I'm not sure I would wear it enough. I'm hearing we may have a wetter/colder than normal winter so I'll wait and see. Attended my first football game yesterday in just a hoodie and wished I had one more layer.


----------



## dodin (Aug 17, 2011)

Turtle neck sweaters were invented for just this purpose. A real turtle neck is very long so as to reach high enough to cover your nose. That is what I have used when I was still active and skiing, cycling in the cold weather. When not in use just roll it down.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't wear turtle necks, because when turned down on my short neck, I feel like I am strangling. I think they are now shaped differently, because I didn't feel that way in the 60s and 70s and wore turtle necks almost exclusively in the winter. And fortunately I haven't yet shrunk from age, so it isn't like I have less neck.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> I don't wear turtle necks, because when turned down on my short neck, I feel like I am strangling. I think they are now shaped differently, because I didn't feel that way in the 60s and 70s and wore turtle necks almost exclusively in the winter. And fortunately I haven't yet shrunk from age, so it isn't like I have less neck.


Just to contribute to general knowledge, I have shrunk 2-3/4 inches so far, but none of it in my long neck or my long legs :~D. I still love to wear turtle necks.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I prefer to knit with wool for myself as wool repels water to a degree where acrylic doesn't. Not the acrylic I have used anyway. Making prayer shawls and charity knitting I use acrylic as that is what has been asked for.


----------

